# Raw Thread: TRASH (But New Day is LIFE)



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Come on, it's Saturday :kobe :ti


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

You create it early, people moan. You create it late, people moan. I created it today whilst I can as it's impossible to do on my phone, which I'll be using after today.

So deal with it.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Relax, I was kidding :kobe Anyway, hope they do something with New Day on RAW.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This is early mind :lol

But anyways, looking forward to *Monday Night Rollins* :rollins, The New Day being great and The Dudley Boyz being, well, The Dudley Boyz. I'm also interested to see what's in store for the Women this week. A little character and story development would be nice.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



The Tempest said:


> Relax, I was kidding :kobe Anyway, hope they do something with New Day on RAW.




I still havn't watched last week's yet lol, ill try and find time later. I'm only really interested in Ambrose/Reigns/Wyatts, Sting/Rollins and Dudleys/New Day atm.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



The Tempest said:


> Relax, I was kidding :kobe Anyway, hope they do something with New Day on RAW.


Probably beat the New Day in another non-title match.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Chrome said:


> Probably beat the New Day in another non-title match.


Well, if Xavier comes out with the perm again and with the signs, I'll be happy :lmao


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Coming off of a good Smackdown, I'm actually really looking forward to this.

New Day/Dudleyz, Rusev/Ziggler and whatever Seth's doing should all be hella entertaining. 

I wonder if they're already going to show some cracks in Strowman's dominance or else the match at NOC is going to be a complete squash. I doubt they'll let that happen to the man who went toe-to-toe with Lesnar:lol.


No Cena too :drose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Zero interest in whether or not Dolph has two girlfriends.t The sooner Rusev is seoarated from this nonense the better. I am looking forward to Sting and New day and the weekly happeings involving Seth. No idea where RAW is from this week.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*It would be great if Charlotte got an early title match, then Paige and/or Becky interfered to cost her the match in the lead to NOC. The storyline can be that Charlotte has no one watching her back and she has to OVERCOME THE ODDS :cena3 against the Bella Twins and Alicia.*


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

If they book a title match before NoC, and Charlotte doesn't win, then the match at NoC will get shat on.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

It's such a shame that there's a plethora of talent in WWE right now, but yet it's completely mismanaged. Rusev is probably the biggest victim of such mindless, pointless booking.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



The Tempest said:


> Well, if Xavier comes out with the perm again and with the signs, I'll be happy :lmao


A perm is short for _"permanent"_. If he had a perm (proper term for permanently straightened is _"relaxer"_) he wouldn't've been able to revert back to his natural hair a day later as seen on Smackdown. He probably blow dried it straight with a comb attachment. That's how you straighten hair & still keep that volume that you couldn't if using a flat iron (unless he used low heat).


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Legit BOSS said:


> *It would be great if Charlotte got an early title match, then Paige and/or Becky interfered to cost her the match in the lead to NOC. The storyline can be that Charlotte has no one watching her back and she has to OVERCOME THE ODDS :cena3 against the Bella Twins and Alicia.*


You know good and well they'll wait until the ppv, and THEN have Paige turn on Charlotte. And of course have the rematch the next night.


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



TKOW said:


> It's such a shame that there's a plethora of talent in WWE right now, but yet it's completely mismanaged. *Rusev is probably the biggest victim of such mindless, pointless booking.*


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I got drunk and accidentally slept through last week's RAW, so I'm extra excited for tomorrow night. Only two weeks away from NoC, time for things to get kicked into high gear.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Going through the preview:

- Yea, so they totally fucked up the so-called *DIVAS REVOLUTION*. Charlotte vs. Nikki Bella sounds very uninteresting to me. Because everyone is like "Nikki stays champ until she can break AJ's record" and they suddenly started making a bigger deal with it (because of the countdown), there is a minor chance that Charlotte will actually win in her match. I can definitely see WWE going that route. We will get some random tag/singles match again, I guess.
- Ambrose/Reigns vs Wyatts is actually one of the better feuds going around right now; their mystery partner will hopefully be someone decent but then again, WWE would probably have them go over The Wyatts yet again which actually sucks since Bray is losing and losing when it counts. Don't think they will reveal the third guy on this RAW.
- Tag team scene is great right now, but The Dudleyz beating both the champs and the #1 contender in one week is really stupid. There are quite a few teams they could have used for that or have a DQ finish instead of basically taking away all the excitement from the PPV match. Hope New Day can retain, PTP might be involved in the match. 
- Don't really give a fuck about the Ziggler/Lana mess. Hope Rusev can stay relevant after this.
- Sting vs Rollins is interesting, imo. Hopefully Rolling won't lose both titles at the PPV. Can't see where they might go with the storylines this week, I guess we'll get some promos only.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

We demand two Sasha Banks matches and wins on WWE programming this week. Another Bo Dallas win would be nice as well but I would settle for two wins for The Boss!


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I'm just hoping Dolph and Rusev move on from the feud that they are in because the catfights are the only entertaining thing about it, now I demand a Sasha Banks match!


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Count Vertigo said:


>


Fucking A. No great talent comes close to such bad booking as this guy.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Another episode of MONDAY NIGHT RAWLINS!!! :rollins :rollins :rollins

It's gonna be a good one! :Rollins


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Hopefully I make it back in time to catch RAW if not DVR works :HHH2

I'm wondering where The Ambreigns/Wyatt feud is heading into.

The Cesaro Section :cesaro

The Boss :sashahi


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Zero interest in whether or not Dolph has two girlfriends.t The sooner Rusev is seoarated from this nonense the better.


Yeah this feud needs to end already :rusevyes


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



TKOW said:


> It's such a shame that there's a plethora of talent in WWE right now, but yet it's completely mismanaged. Rusev is probably the biggest victim of such mindless, pointless booking.


How is he a victim? He is prominently featured on both shows with promo segments and lengthy matches, his bouts with Ziggler receive the most (positive) chants from any non-Main Event match and he's the most over fulltime male singles heel after Rollins.

Such a victim.

Only ISEC thinks he's getting buried because they don't even watch the shows and just read results.:kobe9


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Calling it now: Charlotte beats sasha on free tv in less than 5 minutes before the ppv to prove she's 'ready'

They tried to paint paige almost beating sasha in under 2 minutes last week.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Leon Knuckles said:


> Another episode of MONDAY NIGHT RAWLINS!!! :rollins :rollins :rollins
> 
> It's gonna be a good one! :Rollins


Let's hope so :rollins

Anything like that epic post-SummerSlam Raw and I'll be happy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Well it's Labor Day so might as well get started early:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Paige vs Sasha announced for tonight :ti


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Hey Vince & friends it's the LAST Raw b4 the start of Monday Night Football the back 2 back kick off show just to boot so basically......










Because next week will be your shows LAST RIGHTS in terms of ratings when alot of people just.......


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Is it just me who, mostly, enjoyed last week's Raw. :shrug

Rollins, Dudleys/New Day. Reigns/Ambrose/Wyatts too. Should be decent I hope.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Brock said:


> Is it just me who, mostly, enjoyed last week's Raw. :shrug
> 
> Rollins, Dudleys/New Day. Reigns/Ambrose/Wyatts too. Should be decent I hope.


It was full of some good matches but those matches either didn't make sense or didn't need to happen. This is what happens with 3 hours to fill and an "un-creative" direction. 

Plenty of talent to make every show good/great. But just no creativeness with the angles.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*










Fuckery, Fuckery Everywhere


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

In before the fuckery


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Love how we all know the show is going to have major fuckery week in and week out yet we still tune in. :lol


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



TD Stinger said:


> It was full of some good matches but those matches either didn't make sense or didn't need to happen. This is what happens with 3 hours to fill and an "un-creative" direction.
> 
> Plenty of talent to make every show good/great. But just no creativeness with the angles.


This post deserves to be printed & framed.:clap


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Yeah, that's the double edged sword of its nature. You get sone enjoyable matches but you can't help think whilst watching there is no depth or real point in any of them taking place. Re matches straight after the PPV are the worst for me though, I do find myself rolling my eyes at those taking place most of the time.

Some matches I just try and enjoy for what they are, good matches with people who i like watching, but yeah, it would certainly help if there is an actual story and reason for them apart from just pure filler.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Sasha Banks vs Paige announced for tonight, hopefully Sasha makes her tap again.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*D-Von GET THE TABLES!
Xavier PLAY THE TRUMPET!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *D-Von GET THE TABLES!
> Xavier PLAY THE TRUMPET!*


:lmao Note that Xavier will not play a wood instrument out of respect for the trees!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

The Rusev/Ziggler/Lana/Summer Rae storyline needs to end as soon as possible, some of the segments are painful to watch.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> The Rusev/Ziggler/Lana/Summer Rae storyline needs to end as soon as possible, *ALL* of the segments are painful to watch.


Fixed. ositivity


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Brock said:


> Yeah, that's the double edged sword of its nature. You get sone enjoyable matches but you can't help think whilst watching there is no depth or real point in any of them taking place. Re matches straight after the PPV are the worst for me though, I do find myself rolling my eyes at those taking place most of the time.
> 
> *Some matches I just try and enjoy for what they are, good matches with people who i like watching, but yeah, it would certainly help if there is an actual story and reason for them apart from just pure filler*.


You kind of have to take what you get. If you didn't, you'd be one miserable son of a bitch most of the time.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



TD Stinger said:


> You kind of have to take what you get. If you didn't, you'd be one miserable son of a bitch most of the time.


Indeed. If I'm watching a good match, then usually I just go along with it and take it as just that. After all, this is wrestling we are watching. (Don't tell Vince I said the dirty word)

Worrying about the lack of story or reason usually just results in frustration and takes away from whatever viewing pleasure your getting. Sometimes you just have to accept your not going to get both.

Don't get me started on booking though lol.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Been so hard to give a fuck about wrestling all week with MGSV out...No high hopes for tonight anyway.


----------



## The Adorable One (May 16, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Does anyone know of a good/safe live feed for RAW? I just moved into a new place and don't have TV yet. Much appreciated.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



ShadowKiller said:


> Fixed. ositivity


Fair point. :lol


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

hoping for a good show but expecting a sh*t show


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Got more hope for this Raw since the last one was pretty poor. Pattern is usually good, bad, good, bad.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

So what's on the docket for tonights Show?

Any matches already known...spoilers?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Just back from watching Scotland lose to the world champions at Hampden. Hopefully Raw cheers me up.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Not watching the pre-show today. Where is RAw from tonight Streaming RAW on the computer and watching OSU/VaTech on the tv tonight.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Mainboy said:


> Just back from watching Scotland lose to the world champions at Hampden. Hopefully Raw cheers me up.


I feel your pain. :sad:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> I feel your pain. :sad:


Did you go mate? Was in the South Upper. Great view of the pitch but still we can kiss our hopes goodbye .


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Hope the crowd is better tonight. Last week was just awful.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I'm not sure why, but I think I will watch Raw live tonight.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Jim Ross said:


> Love how we all know the show is going to have major fuckery week in and week out yet we still tune in.


I binge watched lucha underground today, nothing they do tonight would bother me.

NFL next week, woot woot!


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Rain said:


> I'm not sure why, but I think I will watch Raw live tonight.


Well, we wouldn't be WWE fans right now if we weren't masochists.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Mainboy said:


> Did you go mate? Was in the South Upper. Great view of the pitch but still we can kiss our hopes goodbye .


I watched it on tv, it was painful viewing.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> I watched it on tv, it was painful viewing.










[/IMG]

That was my veiw mate.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

No Mizaro. Good call, Cesaro!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*Miz vs. Cesaro was just confirmed on the pre show:









Miz said "Maybe the higher ups were right about you. Maybe you CAN'T connect to the WWE Universe." Cesaro replied with "Meet me in the ring and I'll show you how well I connect."*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Cesaro is about to give miz his best match.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Mizaro wouldn't be a bad Tag team, but I honestly want more for both of them right now.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

dear god if cesaro loses to the miz :tenay


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*










I'm ready for Monday Night Raw!


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Just remembered today is Monday a few mins ago. Labor Day has me thrown off a bit. Feels like Sunday.


----------



## JMGray491 (Aug 31, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I hope this week's Raw is better than last week's because that one was a drag.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*Alright, let's get this show started.

Please don't suck tonight, WWE. :fingerscrossed*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Miz vs. Cesaro - need a repeat of this then.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Here we go!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Here we go


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

People it's showtime. Get your booze ready.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



JDTheAlpha said:


> Just remembered today is Monday a few mins ago. Labor Day has me thrown off a bit. Feels like Sunday.


I keep thinking it's Tuesday...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*David Otunga's "bold prediction" is that PCB breaks up tonight due to jealousy over Charlotte's title match.*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Let the complaining begin!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Loudon Wainwright said:


> I'm ready for Monday Night Raw!


Right there with ya bud


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Opening up with :Cocky


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Here we go! I love that Banks is in the opening video now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Rollins really needs new music, not this garbage band generic rock song #2 theme.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I to am ready for RAW


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Let's hope we find out where Seth's statue is this week. That's all I really care about TBH.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Holy shit, Seth Rollins is opening RAW!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Time for Seth to talk way too long.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Tonight is the night 
jksnajsncsjncasj
Tonight is the night


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*Starting RAW with another fucking promo. :tenay*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*Time for Seth to tell us the same shit he's been telling us for the last 6 months.*


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This guy's voice is like nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Give yourself more credit, Seth. You're more special than Rock vs. Cena II.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

rollins:rollins


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Rollins laugh gives me life. :Rollins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Rollins is Special K.


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Aw shit...Seth again? Fuuuuck!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Hey WWE, maybe when you cut to the crowd during a promo you don't show the bored people looking for the popcorn vendor.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Crowd is already better than last weeks.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

we want sting we want sting we want sting


Sting so over in Baltimore


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

"You hear that, Cole?! They want John Cena!!"


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



KuritaDavion said:


> Hey WWE, maybe when you cut to the crowd during a promo you don't show the bored people looking for the popcorn vendor.


Concessions Kane?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

The vigilante is a thief. He must be brought to justice.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Terrence said:


> This guy's voice is like nails on a chalkboard.


NAILed it :cena5


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Rollins needs a statue to immortalize his legacy because RAW ratings sure wont. :bayley


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



IDONTSHIV said:


> The vigilante is a thief. He must be brought to justice.


In a sting operation.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*I love how Triple H, and Seth's statue has been talked about more than the WWE Title in this feud.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Boring chants, that's a great way to start the show.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

lol "Boring" chants


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Damn, boring chants.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Ouch, boring chants for Seth. Not a good look...


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Lmao they're shitting on this promo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*It's about time a crowd told Seth how boring he is with these monotonous promos.*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Boring chants :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

On and on and on... And on and on and on...On and on and on... And on and on and on...On and on and on... And on and on and on...On and on and on... And on and on and on...On and on and on... And on and on and on...On and on and on... And on and on and on...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Seth and long should never be said in the same sentence. :bryanlol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Seth's impressive heel work is getting a BORING chant. :cole


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*Inb4 everyone either ignores or complains about the "boring" chants even though they'd be celebrated if they were directed at Reigns*


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Getting boring chants during his promos. He is really HHH's protege.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Absolutely unbelievable how anyone can be so boring as Seth Rollins is


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Boring chants :uhoh


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Can't we ever start RAW with a match? Like a solid fast paced match for once? I like Rollins but I'd like some variety to open up RAW


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

That WWE title belt is missing a lot of jewels. Needs a touch up!


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

SETH FREAKING ROLLINS, BAY BAY


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

A crowd chanting "Boring!" during the typical 15-20 minute long monologue fuckery we've had for God knows how long?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I mean, the promo is boring as hell but would you REALLY rather Cena shouting nonsense devalueing those titles? At least Rollins makes these out to mean something!


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Boring chants :ti
They aren't wrong


----------



## Attitudeerabryan (Jan 15, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Lol I usually go to the Baltimore shows and they are quiet. Since Payback PPV this year seems the bmore crowd is turning more smarky


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Boring chant :serious: this man has to turn face soon


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Poor Seth, I guess being an iwc darling can only get you so far.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

"I'm Seth Rollins" ... :rollins


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This guy's specialty is his ring work, not his promos. Why doesn't Vince acknowledge this?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Zahra was an opportunity too...

Btw this raw is going to get killed ratings wise by the Ohio State game


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Pwn 
Rollins 
Pwn


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Lol, some of the comments on here. I remember when someone chanting 'boring' at a heel promo was seen as a good thing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Seth didnt own those boring chants.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Boring chants, huh. About damn time.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Jesus christ someone interrupt this promo


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

So the statue story gets more logic than everything else. Yeah.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Edit: Nevermind


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Oh tonight's RAW is brought to us by PayDay? :curry2






















:Cocky


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Roman Empire said:


> Poor Seth, I guess being an iwc darling can only get you so far.


Seths not the problem, 15 minute opening promos are the problem. That and the actual material in the promo.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Okay Seth, you can stop talking about your statue now.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Ironic how Seth Rollins takes page from his boss HHH with these long monotone promos. Vintage 2003 Triple H


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

he's basically talking in circles at this point.. did someone miss their cue to interupt him or something?


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Ugh.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Please change that bird noise. Or don't. It's hilarious.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

:ha


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This feud is so not-over for a part timer being involved.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I must say Rollin's improv response to the "boring" chants was nice.

"I'm the champ, I can talk as looooooooooong as I want."


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Hopefully Sting doesnt kiss HHH's ass over and over again in this promo.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Sting kinda sounds like Rollins, here.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This statue shit is LAME AS FUCK


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

That's not Sting, it's a picture of Sting!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Stinger Fan said:


> Can't we ever start RAW with a match? Like a solid fast paced match for once? I like Rollins but I'd like some variety to open up RAW


How dare you ask for this :vince5 logic does not apply


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*So who else is happy to see Sheamus?*


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Lol, boring chants.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

fuck off fella


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

The so called seth freakin rollins.... Coles best work


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Lol, I still can't believe that Sting lost to Hunter.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Wait, that's a talking picture of Sting


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

this BORING MOTHERFUCKER.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Now Sheamus.. like things weren't bad already.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

went from bad to worse with captain rooster making his way out


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Pale Fighting Fella is here! 

Nooooo


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

What the fuck is the red rooster doing out here. GTFO my tv


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

From boring to bullshit, here's Sheamus


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

They're actually going to go ahead with a Sheamus cash in. Oh man. :cry


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Sheamus will stop the viewers from watching the Ohio State game. fpalm


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

The statue actually has more charisma than Sheamus. 

rofl Rollins needs to be face.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

LMAO Rollins


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

have a feeling he'll cash in


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

:ha Damn, Seth. Good one.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Obvious-but-correct response from Seth.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Looks like no one is happy to see Sheamus.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

You look like the ass-end of a rooster Sheamus.


----------



## Rum The Terrible (Aug 19, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *So who else is happy to see Sheamus?*


Hells naw


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

:lmao


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

"Dont you dare bring my family into this" crrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrinnnggggge


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

And with the appearance of Sheamus we now have boring to the power of 2.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Related to Ronald confirmed...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Seth redeeming those "boring!" chants by disrespecting DA HAWK. :rollins


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

A face turn incoming? :WHYYY3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

"DONT BRING MY FAMILY INTO THIS"... Dafuq?! :westbrook5


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



BryanZiggler said:


> Seths not the problem, 15 minute opening promos are the problem. That and the actual material in the promo.


Yeah the material was bad, but he can at least improvise a little and at least not sound like he doesn't care. But yeah, he does need better material and not going on about a statue.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I wish to God they'd get rid of this Money in the Bank concept


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

OWNED!!!!!

"Do you realize how stupid you look" :rollins


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



ShowStopper said:


> Looks like no one is happy to see Sheamus.


why would anyone be happy to see him he's a failed experiment as a face and heel


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

"Don't you dare bring my family into this!" That's actually pretty good. lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Another thing Seth owns: Sheamus.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Let's just get this cash in over with, can we?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I'll admit it, the duster made me giggle.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Fella is the worst MITB holder since Damien Sandow.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

If Sheamus wins the title then i'm going to cry. Won't be able to take that nightmare


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



wkc_23 said:


>


Sting has great teeth.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

OK, I laughed pretty hard at the family line.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

sheamus is kayfabe related to ronald mcdonald now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Team PCP!!


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Divas :/


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Byron Saxton looks like Mac Tonight.


----------



## Lrrr (Sep 5, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I was so looking forward to Sting coming to WWE, but he's being booked as a complete goofball.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Undertakerowns said:


> Sting has great teeth.


#Vigilanteeth


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

They are going from bad to worse on the mic skills department! JESUS CHRIST NOT PCB


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Let's sit back and enjoy this Paige match. All part of the _Charlotte Revolution_


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

The Divas Revolution!!! Hell yeah!!!

...said none ever.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

God, this is shaping up to be yet another crapfest. Turning to watch Ohio State and Virginia Tech.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Wait.... the 3rd 12 rounds movie starring Ambrose is coming out in fucking theaters!???/


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

wait there was a 12 rounds part 2 LOL


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

can they PLEASE get rid of that stupid total divas theme song when the women are walking through the hallway? ugh


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Please do not use Lana Del Rey's Summertime sadness when the Ziggler segment comes on. :cuss:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Ambrose will be the first WWE superstar to only last 11 Rounds because he has to put over his less talented co-star.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Lrrr said:


> I was so looking forward to Sting coming to WWE, but he's being booked as a complete goofball.


come on now WCWs last hold out to come to wwe in his 50s he never stood a chance especially with Hunters ego being involved


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



thedeparted_94 said:


> If Sheamus wins the title then i'm going to cry. Won't be able to take that nightmare


And I'll be here to lick up the delicious tears.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Man, that was horrible. Sheamus is the worst MITB holder ever I think, or since Swagger at least. Still can't cut a promo to save his life.

Seth's promo wasn't too great either though tbh.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Quick, someone steals Saxton's chair again so he can shut the fuck up.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Abel Headliner said:


> Fella is the worst MITB holder since Damien Sandow.


Fuck, Sandow was a mitb winner? :taker


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Please just let Paige and Sasha go for like 10 minutes. You know they can both tear the house down.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



birthday_massacre said:


> wait there was a 12 rounds part 2 LOL


It was a straight to garbage bin release.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> can they PLEASE get rid of that stupid total divas theme song when the women are walking through the hallway? ugh


*:haha Even without the obnoxious storylines forced into the product, they just couldn't resist plugging that shitty show*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Watertaco said:


> And I'll be here to lick up the delicious tears.


Until he loses it in a couple of months because he's a transition champ and gets shuttled back down.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This crowd is going to crap so hard on the divas. I can just feel it.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Another thing Seth owns: Sheamus.


Wrestlers that own, don't have to be stated.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

For fuck's sake, the cringeworthy Rusev/Ziggler/Lana/Summer shit is going to be a focal point of this goddamn show, huh?


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Something HUGE may happen tonight. Sting barely appeared, nothing's been mentioned on dirtsheets or newsites, and weak opening ... 

they up to something.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



birthday_massacre said:


> wait there was a 12 rounds part 2 LOL





VRsick said:


> Wait.... the 3rd 12 rounds movie starring Ambrose is coming out in fucking theaters!???/



WWE is cutting back on expenses so why don't they just get rid of their Studios.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Haha, Steph has bigger arms than Seth


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

HHH about to screw Rollins up at NOC


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

The Ultimate Warrior and Sting on plaques side by side. 

AWESOME :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

:hm You would think The Architect would be able to come up with his own plan.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*H*ope *H*e would *H*ave... 
Three Hs, Hunter appears like Beetlejuice.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Shaymoose and Boreton AGAIN UGGGGHHH


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Fella vs Orton *AGAIN*:lmao:lmao


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Randy Orton and Sheamus. I've never seen that before :ha


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Oh god another Sheamus-Orton match. I may tap out when that comes on.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I wanna be the one to make Steph go black and never go back.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

If Seth is so obsessed with that statue, can't they just make another one?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Another Sheamus vs Randy Orton match, I'm done with that match. I was done with it a long time ago.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Randy Orton vs Sheamus.............. AGAINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Sheamus vs Orton, I've never saw that before...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Sheamus vs Orton :StephenA2


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

:mark:cant believe HHH is gracing us with his presence


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

:lmao Orton Vs Sheamus again.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*This is the build to your main event ladies and gentlemen. The champion vs. a legend....spending 5 weeks whining about a fucking statue. Meanwhile, Sheamus vs. Orton #500 will be happening in the background :yay. Enjoy!*


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I love how the crowd was chanting "Let's Go Cena, Cena Sucks" when it came back from commercial break.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Sheamus has his hands full with Orton. :lel

Vince is totally fuckin with us.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Rybotch beter not hurt Rollins


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

NEW DAY getting that main event!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> can they PLEASE get rid of that stupid total divas theme song when the women are walking through the hallway? ugh


It's like an alert telling you to not take anything you're about to see seriously.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Why are they treating HHH as the face during this? We're supposed to be going towards a Seth face turn.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Well they just ruined the ppv Rybak is about to hurt Rollins


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*Sheamus/Orton AGAIN! :tenay*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Predicting boos for PTP solely because of the Cena teaming


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Sheamus vs Randy Orton

Finally! I've been waiting for these two to square off for years!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

It's kind of funny that Stephanie is almost as tall as HHH.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Cena and his look alike finally tagging together! :fuckyeah


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Terrible actor


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Geez, Orton vs Sheamus again :ti


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Creative is all over the fucking place. Wow.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I was expecting them to cut away from that backstage segment, and the Divas match would be half over.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

New Day in the main event! I don't care that it's some throwaway bullshit, it's awesome!


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Another Orton and Sheamus match? This has got to be a joke they're playing on us. DAMMIT WHY AGAIN?! SERIOUSLY WWE STOP!!!!!!!


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Damn, I was hoping for New Day & Rollins vs PTP and Dudley's


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

The Man, Seth Freaking Rollins baybay!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

They really should give Paiges theme to Cesero


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Newday + Rollins=:mark:


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Stephanie's arms looking buff...damn what steroids are she taking


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

That's actually a nice main event. Rollins/New Day together is great. Different people in the main event. pleased as fuck.


----------



## Lrrr (Sep 5, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Seth & New Day though! :grin2:


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

It's Paige, Becky, and Ric Flair's daughter


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I'm so lost I still don't get why the Authority is so against Seth Rollins all of the sudden and I don't buy the whole Seth talking about HHH being the reason, that's just stupid.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Didn't Seth prove being the man when he won against Ambrose at MITB? Why is he still proving this?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I love Sasha's "I'm that bitch" aura.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Ooooh will Paige and Sasha get more than 1 minute to wrestle this week :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

No reaction at all.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Sasha's theme hype; enjoy it when we get it!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Now let's see if they're given some decent time.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Why can't americans pronounce Norwich properly?


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Sasha's theme song :banderas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Sasha Banks theme :banderas


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

damn Sasha damn


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



What A Maneuver said:


> Why are they treating HHH as the face during this? We're supposed to be going towards a Seth face turn.


Says who?

I'd much rather Rollins stayed heel.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I wonder how Tamina is holding up with all the stuff with her dad going on?


----------



## Lrrr (Sep 5, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Sasha to beat Paige please. :smile2:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

lmao at the Diva troll signs in the crowd


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Hope Sasha beats Paige again.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

The boss is here!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*Rollins is the man, y'all.*


Sup Paige? 

Sup Sasha?


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

The ladies better get at least 10 minutes...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Lol at the sign that says "Naomi, give me the rear view"


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I hope the Dudleyz come out and put Cena through a table just for the hell of it.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Is Paige's new offense the hair pull and shake?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Sasha running away from Paige?

I didnt know she was a chickenshit heel.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Lol nice rope botch.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Sasha's theme song :WHYYY3


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Sasha Banks Vs Paige, this could be interesting, for those Sasha Vs Paige fans lol


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Those AWFUL strikes by Paige on the corner are just :ugh2


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Sasha and Paige are both so hot. I would voluntarily consent to a threesome with them if they asked me nicely.


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Paige going Brock Mode


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Paige vs Sasha Banks .... on free tv . What a stupid choice


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



What A Maneuver said:


> Is Paige's new offense the hair pull and shake?


I'm just happy when her hands aren't in her own hair.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

That was really weird what Paige just did.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*Fucking morons cut away right when the "SASHA'S RATCHET! NO SHE'S NOT!" chants started :fuckthis.*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



EmbassyForever said:


> Damn, I was hoping for New Day & Rollins vs PTP and Dudley's


or New Day & Rollins vs The Dudley Boys with Spike Dudley. 


:grin2:


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I wonder why nobody has ever told Paige that them elbows in the corner look absolutely awful?


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



PurityOfEvil said:


> Says who?
> 
> I'd much rather Rollins stayed heel.


They're building towards a HHH vs Rollins feud, and I can't for the life of me understand why anyone would want to see Rollins play the heel in that.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

LOVE Sasha Phat little puss....looks so inviting!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Paige seems to be wrestling this as a heel, strangely enough.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Thanks, Cole for reminding me of this being a "Diva's Revolution." I would have forgotten this if it wasn't for your astute commentary.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

They went to commercial really fast.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Jesus, Paige has gotten fucking terrible in the last year or so.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Stephanie looking nice and thick, what a milf. 

:trips5. Lucky trips gets to ass fuck that. 

:banderas


----------



## Lrrr (Sep 5, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Those AWFUL strikes by Paige on the corner are just :ugh2


Paige's offence just looks weak as Hell. So overrated.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Don't really give a shit about any of the matches that have been announced.

Nothing interesting is going to happen tonight, you can just tell.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Everytime Paige/Sasha go one on one, it seems like Charlotte is really rooting for Sasha ... maybe it's all in my head.


----------



## Jericholic27 (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

They're setting up Rollins for a face turn soon. I give it until Survivor Series for it to happen.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Legit BOSS said:


> *This is the build to your main event ladies and gentlemen. The champion vs. a legend....spending 5 weeks whining about a fucking statue. Meanwhile, Sheamus vs. Orton #500 will be happening in the background :yay. Enjoy!*


It's even worse than Cesaro and Owens feuding over jealousy.fpalm


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Is Forza 6 suppose to be an Arcade Racer now instead of what it's been for the last 5 games a Racing Simulator?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

And this is what pisses me off about them, Sasha just landed on Paige, great move btw, Paige goes down is supposed to be hurt and in pain yet moves the hair away from her face. That is some BS right there.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Omega_VIK said:


> Thanks, Cole for reminding me of this being a "Diva's Revolution." I would have forgotten this if it wasn't for your astute commentate.


Got to get those buzzwords in since they aren't doing things like storylines.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



wkc_23 said:


> Newday + Rollins=:mark:


*New .... Day, Rollins!* (New Day + Rollins)

:clap .... :clap :clap

lol


----------



## NikThaGreat9 (Aug 18, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Sasha + Rollins wrestling twice + New Day in the main event? :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/07*



IDONTSHIV said:


> It's even worse than Cesaro and Owens feuding over jealousy.fpalm


Edge and Booker T had a better feud and story...

...

over a fake Japanese Shampoo advert


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I am literally pmsl (well not literally but i just barked laughing) .... The Bastard Executioner .... I'm fucking dead.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/07*



What A Maneuver said:


> They're building towards a HHH vs Rollins feud, and I can't for the life of me understand why anyone would want to see Rollins play the heel in that.


It'll likely only be one match.

Rollins is by far the best heel in the company right now, so I don't see any need to turn him anytime soon.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/07*



Heath V said:


> And this is what pisses me off about them, Sasha just landed on Paige, great move btw, Paige goes down is supposed to be hurt and in pain yet moves the hair away from her face. That is some BS right there.


The " Anti-Diva " gotta look good for the cameras.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



gamegenie said:


> Is Forza 6 suppose to be an Arcade Racer now instead of what it's been for the last 5 games a Racing Simulator?


No I downloaded the demo, it's really good and looks great!!


----------



## Lrrr (Sep 5, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Jericholic27 said:


> They're setting up Rollins for a face turn soon. I give it until Survivor Series for it to happen.


They could even be setting a Seth face turn sooner. Perhaps even at Night of Champions. He could beat both Cena and Sting successively. Like Jericho did with Rock and Austin. Then Sheamus cashes in. As much as I'd hate for Sheamus to be champion, this might be the best way for it to happen, and for Seth to simultaneously turn face.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Medicaid said:


> Everytime Paige/Sasha go one on one, it seems like Charlotte is really rooting for Sasha ... maybe it's all in my head.


Charlotte's rooting for talent


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

What a shot there from Tamina. Blunt-forced trauma possibly


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



witchblade000 said:


> I hope the Dudleyz come out and put Cena through a table just for the hell of it.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I feel bad for Tamina after all this mess with her dad. I hope they throw her a bone and let her do something important.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Can they end this team gimmick already? Fucking hell. Annoying seeing the other girls in the background, it's a constant reminder of this shitty angle.


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Obnoxious spot calling fpalm


----------



## Rum The Terrible (Aug 19, 2015)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> What a shot there from Tamina. Blunt-forced trauma possibly


You're wrong as hell. Lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Ohio State already up 14-0...Then I turn on to here and hear the crowd...so who died?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*Sasha is so rough. I love it :drose*


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Jesus Christ that was awkward.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Just realized that with Jimmy Snuka now on WWE's blacklist, Tamina has lost the only two things she ever had: her family name and the superfly splash.

Poor girl is just another female wrestler who isn't very good.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Well thanks for leaping into Paige's arms Sasha.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Funny after YEARS in recent times who knew Raw is WORDS instead of war, fuck talkl talk talk give me a MATCH to start the show once b4 the new year.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Wheelbarrow suplex. :clap

Well done, Paige.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

NICE


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

"THIS IS AWESOME"


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Crowd comes alive with This is Awful chants


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Oof. Terrible match.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Wtf was that? :lol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

lmao at those forced "This is awesome" chants. C'mon people.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

wtf was that?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Are they really chanting this is awesome? Seriously I love these girls but no.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

THIS IS AWESOME? REALLY GUYS?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Well, it finally happened. We got a this awesome chant for a diva's match


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

That was shit! Paige is just so overrated! Why cant this women wresters not divas be booked like they are booked on nxt.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

so why isn't that a DQ LOL it was last week


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

That should have gone five minutes more. promising chemistry and better stuff from Paige.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Fuckers gonna chant this is awesome to everything.


----------



## Lrrr (Sep 5, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Well, at least Sasha won. I suppose that's conciliatory.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*4-0 :LOL GREAT FEUD BUILDING WWE YOU FUCKING ASSCLOWNS :ha*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Fine little match, best thing any divas have done in weeks. 

But FUCK, that was one of the most undeserving "this is awesome" chants ever.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

That match sucked.. Damn it. Why does everything turn to shit when it hits the main roster? 

Also Sasha clearly had her shoulders down too. Fuck.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

It was this is awful. Seriously.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This is awesome chants? :lmao


Atleast we get to here Sasha's theme song twice tonight.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

So what two geeks are Roman and his intern going to kill next?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*That Reigns/Ambrose graphic looked pretty damn sick!*


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I'm gonna go ahead and assume they chanted this is awful because this was far from awesome.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Sasha :lenny 
So beautiful.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

LOL ended short just when the crowd is getting into it.

DIVAS REVOLUTION BAYBAY. Shove all 10 into the same segment and give them 5 minutes still.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I have never watched NXT but I hear the women wrestlers are supposed to put on great matches. On Raw however they put on bad matches. Makes me wonder if they're told to intentionally have bad matches so that the Bellas look like $1m in their matches.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

That was the most ironic THIS IS AWESOME chant on record.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Sasha remains undefeated. It's the ONE thing the "revolution" is doing right.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Haha at the this is awesome chant for that. Never change, cheeto eating neckbeard smarks.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Omega_VIK said:


> Well, it finally happened. We got a this awesome chant for a diva's match


Crowd must be high as that was anything but.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Omega_VIK said:


> Well, it finally happened. We got a this awesome chant for a diva's match


It's happened before...

...on NXT, that is.

:brock4


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

it was a pretty good match, best tv match seen from divas in a while.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Those must have been sympathy "This is awesome" chants


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Phaedra said:


> That should have gone five minutes more. promising chemistry and better stuff from Paige.


Agreed.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Fair play to Tamina too .... I hope that people can give her credit for tonight, because obviously that could have been pretty difficult to do, to go out there as she did, which has just made me admire her a little more and kudos to the WWE for not holding her back due to things.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Dr. Middy said:


> Just realized that with Jimmy Snuka now on WWE's blacklist, Tamina has lost the only two things she ever had: her family name and the superfly splash.
> 
> Poor girl is just another female wrestler who isn't very good.


She'll be fine since Snuka and his family are tight with the Anoa'i family, who the WWE will always hold in high regard due to The Rock.

However, if they do decide to shaft her and thus effectively end Team BAD, that's fine too since it'll free up Sasha and allow her to finally fly solo.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Disgusting to think the nXt women were brought up just to distract from Cena's bed bitch holding that worthless title and not defended it all to satisfy that seniale old man to break a recored of gal who retired on her terms.

#WWELogic


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Now Paige aint got nothing to bitch about on twitter she got a fucking this is awesome chant. Are the crowd to you liking this week Paige baby? Then STOP THE BITCHING.... BITCH!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *That Reigns/Ambrose graphic looked pretty damn sick!*


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Well that was pointless. Not even a clean finish so it doesn't do anything for either of them and doesn't advance any storyline either.

Well done WWE, well done.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Crowd went from overly harsh to overly sympathetic with the divas.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

It's because there's too many women on screen. The ending was fucked as hell, you could tell Paige was stalling waiting for that idiot to run into the ring, then Paige's team just let it happen :lol Why didn't they interfere and do a no-finish? 

Jericho just bashed this for the same reason, trying to do too many things with too many people at once.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

The crowd only cheered when the shit was finally over.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Heel To Face said:


> That was shit! Paige is just so overrated! Why cant this women wresters not divas be booked like they are booked on nxt.


Its not the same bookers thats why. RAW is what Vince wants.

and yeah Paige is terrible. She is just as bad as the Bellas yet her marks act like she is on Sashas level.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Wow a This is awesome chant on Raw. Great stuff. Now actually give these two a real feud already.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Super Mario Maker sounds cool.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



JuxGiant said:


> It's happened before...
> 
> ...on NXT, that is.
> 
> :brock4


That was a WOMEN's match. This was a divas match. You know that derogatory term to describe women.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I thought it wasn't that bad tbh :draper2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Welcome to the wasteland................of your careers.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

the powers of pain are back i see


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Roman Empire said:


> I feel bad for Tamina after all this mess with her dad. I hope they throw her a bone and let her do something important.


If this was the Attitude Era, they would have made a plot around it, maybe a build up of Tamina vs Paige where at some point Paige calls the cops on Tamina to have her arrested on TV. :vince


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

DAT SHIELD ENTRANCE


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Omega_VIK said:


> Agreed.


The crowd was just getting into it, a story was starting to emerge and I was starting to get into it. that sucks, and kinda sums up the kind of cock tease the 'revolution' is.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*YAAAAS!*


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Roman getting fed good tonight. Still a Roman fan though


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Ambrose / Reigns vs Ascension, with an obvious run-in by Stroman and the Wyatts. 

Come on.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Only Roman Reigns can suck the fan reaction away entirely from Dean Ambrose


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Oh shit. Shield marks must be going crazy.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Ambrose and Reigns bout to kill these geeks lol


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Squash time


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

The shield are back together YAYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

These guys should be a formal tag team and compete for the Championships.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Ambrose doesn't even get an entrance. Just has to follow Reigns. 

Hahahah.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *That Reigns/Ambrose graphic looked pretty damn sick!*


I thought that!



-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Yeah!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Dat Super Mario Maker commercial. :cozy Sort of odd that they have its release date as "The 11th of September". Just say September 11th, Nintendo. We're big boys and girls, we can handle it.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Look, Roman Reigns and his sidekick !


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Great. Going to have the Ascension job again. These guy's are so good but get handed shit every week.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

So Dean's coming from the audience with Roman now?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

LOL "run" Please let Strowman keep doing that.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



The G.O.A.T said:


> Super Mario Maker sounds cool.


Saw it too. If I were to get it I'd just edit levels from Super Mario World SNES


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

So I guess they got the band back together, Roman and Ambrose coming through the crowd together. They need another buddy like the Wyatts.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Heath V said:


> Crowd must be high as that was anything but.


Didn't you hear? Being high or drunk is the only way a person who isn't mentaly slow can even sit though let alone enjoy WWE programing as of late.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Look at these clowns.....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

daniel bryan should team with them


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

That shield styled intro. :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

It would be awesome if Seth Rollins pulled off a 3rd match at Night of Champions, and he's revealed as the 3rd man with Roman and Dean vs Wyatt.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Let's go Ascension!:woo Grab that brass ring!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Roman Empire said:


> So I guess they got the band back together, Roman and Ambrose coming through the crowd together. They need another buddy like the Wyatts.


Erick Rowan :russo


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Dean Ambrose was competing for the WWE WHC 3 monthes ago. Now he's coming out to the theme of another guy. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Dat Super Mario Maker commercial. :cozy Sort of odd that they have its release date as "The 11th of September". Just say September 11th, Nintendo. We're big boys and girls, we can handle it.


I actually want to by a WiiU so I can play that

I grew up on all those Mario games. The idea I can play unlimited levels and build my own is awesome.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

If big show is the third man


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

So much for The Ascension having a more promising future by allying with Stardust as The Cosmic Wasteland.

Oh well, at least Dean-O and Roman made their entrance a la their Shield days. :I


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Frost99 said:


> Didn't you hear? Being high or drunk is the only way a person who isn't mentaly slow can even sit though let alone enjoy WWE programing as of late.


Sucks for the straight edge fans then


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Dat Super Mario Maker commercial. :cozy Sort of odd that they have its release date as "The 11th of September". Just say September 11th, Nintendo. We're big boys and girls, we can handle it.


Yeah, I noticed that too. Also, if they feel awkward about saying it, then release it on a different day.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Turn heel, Dean. For the love of God turn heel.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Frost99 said:


> Didn't you hear? Being high or drunk is the only way a person who isn't mentaly slow can even sit though let alone enjoy WWE programing as of late.


.... yet you're on a wrestling forum where only die hard fans are.... and are still commenting about a WWE program that you are watching live. Why insult it if you're going to do that?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Fuck off JBL with all your "flying [insert word]" shite


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I think Seth will go over NOC. They will build that night as his legacy, going over Cena, Sting, and Sheamus all in the same night.

...at least, that's how I'd book it. Golden opportunity to build a superstar. Then, when he's successful, start to build that Triple H jealousy. Begin inching towards that turn and ultimate Seth/Trips feud.

You've set this up beautifully WWE...don't fuck it up.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Is Rowan ready to return? Only person I can think of who would join Dean/Reigns Or Kane I guess?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I only ever see SD segments on monday. :lel


----------



## Lrrr (Sep 5, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



gamegenie said:


> It would be awesome if Seth Rollins pulled off a 3rd match at Night of Champions, and he's revealed as the 3rd man with Roman and Dean vs Wyatt.


No it wouldn't. The only way Seth re-uniting with Ambrose and Reigns would be acceptable would be a slow burn build. It happening all of a sudden would mean everything that he did to them meant nothing, and makes Ambrose and Reigns look complete fools.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

#clotheslinecitybitch


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

THESE BOOS THO


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Stardust's intimidating teammates, folks.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Yep there is a move worse than Paige's corner elbow spot ... Reigns corner clothesline spot.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Doomsday Device rofl


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I never chant boring during Seth's promos...I just fast forward through them. :rollins2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*So can we talk about how Reigns can keep a move named the drive by, but Seth loses the Curb Stomp :aries2?*


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



gamegenie said:


> If this was the Attitude Era, they would have made a plot around it, maybe a build up of Tamina vs Paige where at some point Paige calls the cops on Tamina to have her arrested on TV. :vince


Honestly, if she was okay with it, I would do something like that. But I would want to not reference the murder or anything.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Roman Reigns could be a fantastic heel. 

Everyone is expecting Ambrose to turn - but what if it was Reigns that was the one?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

PRactically a squash match! We need more of these!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

The Ascension looked great last week on NXT, even in defeat. 

Here...they looked like job bitches.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

A squash match if I ever saw one.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Reigns/Ambrose actually needed that after spending the last two weeks getting obliterated.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

AMBROSE WITH THE PIN THANK JESUS


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Ironically in that DIvas match both shoulders were on the mat....


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

So Rollins' Curb Stomp' got banned, but Reigns can do a move named "The Drive By"? I guess...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

You know, it would be a waste of them both but I wouldn't mind a New Day/Roman & Dean feud.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

So wait, where's Stardust?


----------



## Rum The Terrible (Aug 19, 2015)

Strowman has the voice of nightmares


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Gotta give the Ascension credit. They helped make Roman look really beastly tonight. He didn't take a breather tonight though.


----------



## Lrrr (Sep 5, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

So much for the Ascension gaining any credibility. Could have had them squash Los Matadores instead.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



bonkertons said:


> I think Seth will go over NOC. They will build that night as his legacy, going over Cena, Sting, and Sheamus all in the same night.
> 
> ...at least, that's how I'd book it. Golden opportunity to build a superstar. Then, when he's successful, start to build that Triple H jealousy. Begin inching towards that turn and ultimate Seth/Trips feud.
> 
> You've set this up beautifully WWE...don't fuck it up.


That's how it *needs* to happen, so you know it won't happen.

*OR*. Let him go flashy and face like in the ring, exhaust him after two great matches, then have a jealous HHH make Sheamus cash in.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Wyatt looks like he's vacationing in Miami XD


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Damn Ambrose and Reigns haven't progressed in a whole year. WWE booking is a failure. Like someone needs to be fired.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Erick Rowan :russo


That would actually be pretty cool. Book it Vince! Put Erik in that swat gear!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Usual backstage "I'm scurry" segment with the Wyatts (props to SmarkBusters)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

So Stardust and fake Road Warriors/LOD forms a new stable, and instead of putting them over to establish the new faction, they job like geeks. :lol

WWE Booking 101.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

So no Wyatts tonight? That's fucking lame.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*Yes, WWE finally got the memo. We need more squashes featuring useless jobbers to further storyline. It protects the people who actually matter and makes them look STRONG :vince3*


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*Braun Strowman has a pretty cool voice.*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I will join Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose at Night of Champions.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Why not push Harper and use him? Best big man in the business now and they push him aside for a even bigger less talented steroid lookin freak. Another please Vince push.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Another pointless Raw match. I know it's a holiday, but at least try alittle.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Had a flashback to a time when Hardyz squashed NOA a few weeks before Mania 2000 in a match similar to this. Crowd was RED HOT during that match. 

Crowd was into this shield squash, but things just aint the same nowadays. And then they want to chant this is awesome for no reason.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Lol Roman Reigns and Ambrose burying the Descension. Local Jobber format needs to return...


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Ambrose coming out to Reigns' music now :ti Wasn't even The Shield version of it....

Did they just fucking forget Ascension has a match on NOC? God damn these retards, couldn't get Los Matadores or some local jobbers fpalm

Strowman is pretty cool on the mic.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

"Run!"

Immediately cut to commercial about quitting / not starting smoking.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



gamegenie said:


> I will join Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose at Night of Champions.


*Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised if Erick Rowan joins Ambrose & Reigns at NOC.*


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Yes, WWE finally got the memo. We need more squashes featuring useless jobbers to further storyline. It protects the people who actually matter and makes them look STRONG :vince3*


Was the crowd booing Reigns?(watching on low volume by the way)


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Good ol' WWE forward thinking. Make a stable with Ascension and Stardust on SmackDown. Next Monday have them job without evening mentioning their new stable.

I wouldn't be surprised if it's been scrapped.


----------



## Lrrr (Sep 5, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Progression of Ryback-Owens programme, please.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



ShowStopper said:


> Another pointless Raw match. I know it's a holiday, but at least try alittle.


WWE doesn't know the meaning of the word try


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



SideTableDrawer said:


> Good ol' WWE forward thinking. Make a stable with Ascension and Stardust on SmackDown. Next Monday have them job without evening mentioning their new stable.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if it's been scrapped.


They have no clue what they're doing.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

What is wrong with people booing Ryback :moyes8 Why don't they boo all the Ziggler bullshit


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

:lmao So the key word in "Fighting Champions" is "Fighting Champions"? Stay stupid Ryback.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

The key of the IC championship is that the I is for Injured.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Legit BOSS said:


> *So can we talk about how Reigns can keep a move named the drive by, but Seth loses the Curb Stomp :aries2?*


Fucked up.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Man, Ryback just sounds like he's reading off cue cards


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Totally not reading off a cue card there, big guy.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Ryback is clearly reading this promo.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Look at Rybacks face when he was doing that. :lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Legit BOSS said:


> *So can we talk about how Reigns can keep a move named the drive by, but Seth loses the Curb Stomp :aries2?*


His finisher was called and depicted the 'curb stomp', he dates a closet Neo-Nazi who got fired by WWE. 

and you think Roman Reigns drive by would be offensive?








:Cocky


----------



## Rum The Terrible (Aug 19, 2015)

I can't stand to listen to ryback.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Why not push Harper and use him? Best big man in the business now and they push him aside for a even bigger less talented steroid lookin freak. Another please Vince push.


Good that's the look we need more of. There is no one else on the roster that looks like him.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

roidbotch sounds like he struggling to keep up with a telepromter


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Could Ryback have sounded any more like he was reading off a script.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



The Shield said:


> Was the crowd booing Reigns?(watching on low volume by the way)


*Some were chanting AAAAAAAAAAAMBROOOOOOSE for a bit. No one got booed. They probably said OOOOHH.*


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



spinningedge said:


> .... yet you're on a wrestling forum where only die hard fans are.... and are still commenting about a WWE program that you are watching live. Why insult it if you're going to do that?


First welcome to the boards hope you enjoy it, second I flip until MNF starts between channeles and third not only to I pay for the network but I also have some fincal shares in the company so I think I've paid for the right to commentate just a little bit andy it's funny and sad to see what's become of what I used to reaoly enjoy watching.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Wait, Owens knows what fruit is? lol


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Eat Owens eat


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

KO next IC champ, pleaseeeee!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Carlitowens


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

"Why don't you eat an apple Kevin. It'll make you look more like an asshole."

Ding.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Ugh, I'm so happy i'm getting to see Rollins actually wrestling tonight ... has he wrestled since Summerslam? anyway Happy


OMG!!!!! PLEASE LET OWENS WIN THE IC TITLE.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I see they put Kevin Owens on a diet.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Owens vs Ryback for the IC title at NOC, YES YES YES
Owens wins


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Owens eating an apple :ti

Trying to get in shape I see


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

He's eating a fucking apple infront of a guy that keeps saying "Feed Me More", lol. 

I love you Kevin.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Hope Owens takes the IC title:mark:

I'm thinking he interferes in the match tonight.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Eat healthy. wens2


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Kevin Owens for IC Champion.

DO IT WWE!!!!


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Owens is channeling Carlito apparently.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Ryback obviously reading from a prompter. Then there's KO to say something lame while doing a Carlito impression.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

KO as IC champ. I can dig it.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Good guy Owens, promoting eating your five a day.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

sensual? fuck off


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

WWE is killing me with this Days of Our Lives/Young & The Restless drama bullshit:booklel


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

:maury 

WTF is this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Owens gonna take that title from Ryback. :clap


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Take his belt Owens!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

People on social media are actually taking about the whole Ziggler and Lana stuff :lel they should get a life if they do


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

That Seth statue is fucking ugly. Like the blind chick's statue in the Lionel Richie video. That chick was blind though. Did a blind person make this statue too? :lol


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I'm actually kinda intrigued by Owens/Ryback. 

I'm worried though if Owens wins the IC title. History says he'll basically be struck by lightning or something.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Something about Cole using the words steamy and sensual is so wrong


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Ruined the Lana turn and Ziggler just is a raper now.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

this recap.......


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Ryback/Owens? I wouldn't mind seeing that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Man, just fuck this feud completely. End this shit.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Is this TMZ?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Owens planting the seeds for his chase towards the IC Title. 



Dr. Middy said:


> I actually want to by a WiiU so I can play that
> 
> I grew up on all those Mario games. The idea I can play unlimited levels and build my own is awesome.


I'm on the fence on getting it because some ideas I have for stages have either been blown out of the water by some I've already seen or have likely already been done. :lol

I still might get it though, since Super Mario World is what made me a gamer for life. :cozy



ShieldOfJustice said:


> Yeah, I noticed that too. Also, if they feel awkward about saying it, then release it on a different day.


I actually like that they're releasing on that date. That day will forever be remembered for the horrific destruction that occurred during it, so I see SMM being released on that day as a way to dampen the negative of that destruction with the positives of creation and freedom that SMM provides.


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This shit right here is worse than TnA


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This video package is pure cringe, the content, the voice, just pure 100% cringe. :ha


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Every week I am amazed this story is still going on.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Of all the shitty storylines currently going on at the moment, this Ziggler/Rusev one is the absolute worst.


----------



## Rum The Terrible (Aug 19, 2015)

Did Cole call the ziggler/Lana story line steamy and sensual? Well shit is steamy so I guess he is right.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

You know what say what you will about WWE about this storyline being complete shit, hilariously bad. They're not giving up on it. If anything they're trying even harder with the effort :lol


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh God, I almost forgot about this fuckery


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

what's with this dumb ass presentation?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This is atrocious. And with Lana injured, just end this crap.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Vårmakos said:


> roidbotch sounds like he struggling to keep up with a telepromter


Such an inventive name, did you come up with that all by yourself?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Why is this so goddamn horrible and painful to watch?


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This is like a bad tmz or e news report


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Meanwhile Rusev gives no fucks about this.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

UGH these soap writers need to be fired


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Have't been following this story past two weeks ... 

Dolph has his own locker room?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Oy my God, this is so bad. 

Like TMZ but even shittier. 

And Summer Rae has already changed her story!!!! Why would anyone believe her?!?!?!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Absolutely cringe-worthy.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

WHO GIVES A FUCK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

God dam do members of the universe huff paint. They need a recap of somthing that happened LAST week litterly spelled out for them on a recap about a recap


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Wow they're putting *a lot* of focus on this storyline with Lana , Summer Rae, Rusev and Ziggler. They wont give up for crying out loud


----------



## Lrrr (Sep 5, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Dear god, this angle sucks enough as it is without a Channel E! style rehash with piped in audience sounds. :lana3


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*This is some forced, whack ass, fake ass TMZ bootleg BULLSHIT! This is a poor man's Terri Runnels and Val Venis storyline. Fuck everyone involved with this production.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

After this package, I care even less for this Lana-Ziggler feud.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

heartthrob? fuck off


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I want to :clap Lana's buttocks.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Some of those WWE writers in Stamford have been attending Jerry Springer tapings, I see.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

And now we know what it's like to have Steve from Blues Clues explain a wrestling storyline.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

KO costing Ryback the match is obvious.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

WOW WWE! for a company that's trying to be politically correct they do an implied rape angle? WTF?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This isn't the fucking hills! Less of that unnecessary crap please.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

NEVER COVER THE BELT RYBACK!!


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

How are they going to cover Lana's broken wrist? Did Rusev break it in kayfabe :rusevyes


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



bmp487 said:


> Some of those WWE writers in Stamford have been attending Jerry Springer tapings, I see.


Justin Roberts was an actor on Jerry Springer so....


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Ryback's title reign has been so bland.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Holy fuck another commercial? Jesus


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Did Ziggler sexually assault Summer?

Social media wants to know...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



JonMoxleyReborn said:


> This video package is pure cringe, the content, the voice, just pure 100% cringe. :ha


IKR, I would think WWE would be able to spoof reality TV shows easy with Total Divas, but that video package sucked.


----------



## Lrrr (Sep 5, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Stinger Fan said:


> Wow they're putting *a lot* of focus on this storyline with Lana , Summer Rae, Rusev and Ziggler. They wont give up for crying out loud


The only redeeming factor of this whole angle is Rusev. The dude has just got "it". Hopefully he's a future world champion.


----------



## OmegaWolf666 (Jan 11, 2005)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

It would be kind of funny if they recapped ALL of the storylines in that fashion.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Make me Snore!!...

Not Ryback's fault but I'm at the point of just going to bed early. Raw holds no amusement for me and Ohio State/Va Tech is looking like a blowout.


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Ryback/Owens would be interesting, Ryback needs a good feud. Hoping Owens takes the title at NOC.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I don't know what's going to be worse, WWE promoting the Rock to get Total Divas viewers or the Eva Marie marks after the show airs.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Legit BOSS said:


> *This is some forced, whack ass, fake ass TMZ bootleg BULLSHIT! This is a poor man's Terri Runnels and Val Venis storyline. Fuck everyone involved with this production.*


Aww don't be so hard on it. You have to watch it with the mindset that it'll be shit, and laugh at how shitty and dumb a storyline it is. 

That's what I'm doing now, and it's infinitely more enjoyable. :lol


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

That recap made me think I sat on the remote and changed the channel.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I don't know why I bother staying up late to watch this. I think in future I'll just watch it online the next day and skip the shit that I'm not interested in.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Lrrr said:


> The only redeeming factor of this whole angle is Rusev. The dude has just got "it". Hopefully he's a future world champion.


Yah but man this storyline just wont go away lol


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

TD tryna up the viewer count by name dropping The Rock.

lol.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Good freaking fucking grief, Lameback's about to have a match ut


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I'm trying to rush through this damn thread again. :lol




TheAbsentOne said:


> Owens is channeling Carlito apparently.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

America ... your adverts are fucking terrifying ... that is all.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



TheAbsentOne said:


> This is atrocious. And with Lana injured, just end this crap.


Lana got hurt? When did that happen? What happened to her?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

WWE just has to embarrass as many of their fans as possible don't they?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Undertakerowns said:


> WOW WWE! for a company that's trying to be politically correct they do an implied rape angle? WTF?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Eva Marie may not be talented, but she is definitely mouthwatering.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

lana broke her wrist? bill demott must have been training her


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Good move by the WWE giving Owens the IC at NOC - if it happens.

One of the best storylines they could do w/ Owens is have him win the IC title, then have him not respect it, not care, act like he's too good for it - for like a month not ever give in and put it up against a challenger - and build him as a WWE Champion/WWE contender. 

This would make him an ever bigger heel and have people that are established like Cena, etc complain about him not being a worthy champion/etc (similar to how they did w/ Rollins).


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Kevin Owens went from beating Cena, feuding with the US title which is now on the world champion, to feuding with Cesaro over jealousy and now the loser belt the IC title with Ryback. This guy was on such a high and now he's on a low with a feud that will have very little time on TV


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



OmegaWolf666 said:


> It would be kind of funny if they recapped ALL of the storylines in that fashion.


be careful what you wish for. remember the "Previously on RAW" intros? soon enough RAW will switch to NBC and they'll put that shit in the timeslot after Days of Our Lives..........


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

WWE biting TMZ's style. unkout


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Austin is still the man, I wish he would return to RAW today and just own it for a whole show. :mj2


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Rollins again? Ugh


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

JOBBER ENTRANCE FOR THE WWE AND US CHAMP, LOOOOL


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Seth with the jobber entrance? LOL


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Ryback just gave his belt away? What?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

"One of the most controversial broadcasts in history!" 
War of the Worlds 2015


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I forgot E/C were going to be on Austin's show, I'll definitely be watching that!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*I care more about an interview featuring 2 retired wrestlers than the actual show.*


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Did Rollins get a jobber entrance ?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

That kid looks like he just witnessed the best moment of his life. Good job Ryback.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



The G.O.A.T said:


> Eva Marie may not be talented, but she is definitely mouthwatering.


She's a real doll who goes too heavy with fake tan, but she really is a doll.

I'm happy that it looks like they are going to fast track the Cesaro/Owens feud to the IC title, it's essential.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Wow Ryback gave his belt to a make a wish kid. That's real nice.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Wow, he just have that kid a moment he'll remember forever. That is cool as hell!!


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

The World Champion getting the jobber entrance. This is too much :ti


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Nothing worthwhile on RAW this far, I see.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Now wrestling is literally a soap opera.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Those high-ass pitched ''You sold Out'' :lol


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Christ. Rollins is scared of Ryback now? Fucking RYBACK?!?


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Rollins again? Ugh


Rollins >>>>>>>>> Ambrose and Rusev combined. It's not close either.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

But Ryback, Cena is the king of exploiting children for cheap babyface pops. :vince6


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

What a stupid ass match this is to book for RAW.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*We just saw a NEW IC Champ!  BAH GAWD ALMIGHTY the kid broke Ryberg in half*


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

That outfit Ryback is wearing makes him look like a bag of Sour Patch Kids.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



WhyTooJay said:


> Rollins >>>>>>>>> Ambrose and Rusev combined. It's not close either.


Rusev > anyone
ut 
Try again


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Rollins should be the 3rd member for one night again with Regins and Ambrose and get the pin on Braun and then beat cena, beat sting, and then Sheamus cash in and he beats him. Legit made man after that performance.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

MAKE IT MORE OBVIOUS ROLLINS WILL USE THE BELT.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

With Rollins being booked as "the Architect" why wouldn't he use his smarts to his advantage and get himself DQ'd to walk out of NOC still double champ?


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Look at those orange geeks that look like carrots chanting you sold out fpalm


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Popup Powerbomb incoming!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



TheAverageMuta said:


> Christ. Rollins is scared of Ryback now? Fucking RYBACK?!?


As well he should be, he's a cowardly heel. Plus, have you seen the size of Ryback?!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Count Vertigo said:


> The World Champion getting the jobber entrance. This is too much :ti


He should. Who wants to listen to that generic jobber entrance music?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

How the fuck did Sting manage to sneak that statue out by himself and undetected?


----------



## Lrrr (Sep 5, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Rusev > anyone
> ut
> Try again


Rusev: plausibly one of the best all rounders on the roster currently.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Broski_woowoowoo said:


> With Rollins being booked as "the Architect" why wouldn't he use his smarts to his advantage and get himself DQ'd to walk out of NOC still double champ?


It'd be a waste of time because HHH and Steph have this vendetta now against him so they'll just restart the match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Heel To Face said:


> Rollins should be the 3rd member for one night again with Regins and Ambrose and get the pin on Braun and then beat cena, beat sting, and then Sheamus cash in and he beats him. Legit made man after that performance.


Absolute perfect time for a HHH soul-crushing feud that HHH would win.



> With Rollins being booked as "the Architect" why wouldn't he use his smarts to his advantage and get himself DQ'd to walk out of NOC still double champ?


He'd get away with it in the Cena match, they would make it No DQ for the Sting match (also since that's about the only way you're going to get a good match out of Sting.)


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Are the twitter crawl at the bottom of the screen fake tweets or are people really that stupid?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Rollins doesn't want to be Shell Shocked. He knows all about it because his girlfriend is a war history buff.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Let me know your thoughts on this angle and if you think It's a good one.

1. Seth Rollins wins at NOC - three times. 
2. The feud w/ Triple H and Rollins starts. Rollins talks about being great, says he's better than Triple H - did everything better than he could, etc.
3. Triple H and Stephanie do everything in their power to bring him down. This makes Rollins more of a face - as people start respecting him as he beats people with the deck against him... and making Triple H more heel.
4. After Rollins wins an incredible match w/ the odds against him - he takes the mic and says "I don't care what the authority does - I will continue to defend the title and be thre greatest champ ever. If anyone thinks they can beat me, step up..."
5. Triple H comes out... It's on. Set up for next PPV.
6. At the PPV Triple H the heel wins the title from Rollins by Cena coming out and turning heel and teaming up w/ the authority (remember when Cena was complimenting HHH before SummerSlam??).


I think this would be awesome. Your guys's thoughts?
7. Set up a Cena/Rollins WrestleMania headliner.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Just tuning in but I see that this installment of Raw has booked some mind-boggling, ass backward matches to entertain from 8-11:05.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

It's too bad Ryback isn't as over as his 'feed me more' chant. :lel


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Heath V said:


> As well he should be, he's a cowardly heel. Plus, have you seen the size of Ryback?!


Ryback doesn't look intimidating at all with all those colors, it's like as if Cena's shirts puked on his attire :draper2


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I'm curious to know why the cover up his Physique. Probably to lessen the whole enhancement allegations. 


Just let Ryback hold you in that position Seth, don't try and get out of the suplex or anything...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



TripleG said:


> How the fuck did Sting manage to sneak that statue out by himself and undetected?


Crows helped him
:troll


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



TripleG said:


> How the fuck did Sting manage to sneak that statue out by himself and undetected?


Large trenchcoat pockets


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Had a few shots of Jack earlier this evening. Clearly I took it too soon


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Heath V said:


> As well he should be, he's a cowardly heel. Plus, have you seen the size of Ryback?!


The cowardly heel will turn into the courageous babyface soon enough...does that make any sense to you? A heel who picks and chooses his battles and knows when not to get into battle instead of someone running away from every one he comes up against, it doesn't help his babyface turn at all. Why should anyone care ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Actual noise being made during this match unlike that "Divas match."


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Ryback is killing the IC title.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



The Tempest said:


> Ryback doesn't look intimidating at all with all those colors, it's like as if Cena's shirts puked on his attire :draper2


His attire is garbage I agree.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



TripleG said:


> How the fuck did Sting manage to sneak that statue out by himself and undetected?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Call me crazy... but I'd love a Rollins/Ryback PPV match.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

So far I'm enjoying this match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



ShowStopper said:


> Actual noise being made during this match unlike that "Divas match."


*Are you deaf? Sasha got chants, Paige got cheered, and there were "THIS IS AWESOME!" chants towards the end. Lying doesn't make Rollins anymore entertaining, sorry.*


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Is it me or is Rollins so good that he's actually having a rather decent match with Ryback ?


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Dr. Middy said:


> Call me crazy... but I'd love a Rollins/Ryback PPV match.


You are crazy :kobe


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Stinger Fan said:


> The cowardly heel will turn into the courageous babyface soon enough...does that make any sense to you? A heel who picks and chooses his battles and knows when not to get into battle instead of someone running away from every one he comes up against, it doesn't help his babyface turn at all. Why should anyone care ?


Does it make any sense to me? Not really but I don't exactly have the highest faith in the writers. I wish he wasn't booked so much as a cowardly heel, it makes me lose interest in him.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Is nobody gonna talk about how Ryback almost injured the champ by not catching him? That was almost a really bad bump.


----------



## Lrrr (Sep 5, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Busaiku said:


> Ryback is killing the IC title.


The IC title lacked credibility long before Ryback held it. He just isn't helping.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Dr. Middy said:


> Call me crazy... but I'd love a Rollins/Ryback PPV match.


You're crazy lol.


----------



## thenextbigthing56 (Feb 1, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

god i miss the ole days. i don't know what it is but i find wwe so boring now days. the attitude era felt so spontaneous and 'raw' and you felt like literally anything could happen. These days it is just so predictable and (dare i say it) so 'fake'. I just can't get into it like i used to. It's like a movie with bad acting and a bad story.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Are you deaf? Sasha got chants, Paige got cheered, and there were "THIS IS AWESOME!" chants towards the end. Lying doesn't make Rollins anymore entertaining, sorry.*


Sasha go no reaction at all coming out to the ring and the this is awesome chants were faint at best and made questioned on here heavily as being a joke. 

Oh look, more reactions for this match.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This match is about as average as the diva's match. I must be watching a different show than some of you guys.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Busaiku said:


> Ryback is killing the IC title.


He's trying to kill it before it kills him.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Playing House has a season finale already? Didn't their season just start?


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

CM PUNK chants? Lol not a good day for Rollins


----------



## SH.KN_Outsiders (Jul 30, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

so bored.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Yes JBL, surely Sting has been a kleptomaniac his whole life...


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Heath V said:


> Yes JBL, surely Sting has been a kleptomaniac his whole life...


He didn't buy all those baseball bats with his own hard-earned money.


----------



## Lrrr (Sep 5, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Oh, Cole shut up about that fucking statue! I can't believe this is the focal point of the main event feud. Why not feud over the actual title?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



TripleG said:


> How the fuck did Sting manage to sneak that statue out by himself and undetected?


Robo Cop has saved Sting's ass before


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



JonMoxleyReborn said:


> CM PUNK chants? Lol not a good day for Rollins


Everyday is a great day for the WWEWHC and top heel in the business. Can't say the same for Roman Reign's sidechick.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Rollins and Ryback have good chemistry.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Heath V said:


> His attire is garbage I agree.


tbf most of the other guys have boring, bland, black or plain attire. Apart from New Day, Cena, Ryback who sports various colours of attire? Not many but not surprising in a creatively-stifling environment


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Where's Jamie Noble and Joey Mercury to provided the shenanigans?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Lrrr said:


> Oh, Cole shut up about that fucking statue! I can't believe this is the focal point of the main event feud. Why not feud over the actual title?


But that would imply that this is a wrestling show and we wouldn't want that would we


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



ShowStopper said:


> Sasha go no reaction at all coming out to the ring and the this is awesome chants were faint at best and made questioned on here heavily as being a joke.


*Your point? She got her name chanted during the match right before commercial and Paige got cheered throughout her offense. And didn't you say the match got no reaction? I'm pretty sure "THIS IS AWESOME!" counts as a reaction, no matter how undeserved it was. I know you're mad because Rollins got boring chants during his promo, but making up lies about the Divas isn't going to make it any better.*



> Oh look, more reactions for this match.


*You mean crickets? Anyone else want to talk about this apparent noise that only you can hear?*


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Crowd is not into this match at all, and they shouldn't be. It's so fucking random, and a stupid match up for Rollins since he's the heel champion. And he's wrestling the IC champ at 9 PM in a match that came out of nowhere.

What fucking idiot psychology. Why would Ryback ever go to the top rope? :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*OOOH!*
*The match was bad, but THIS PIC THOUGH!* :datass


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

The company is so boring. So glad NFL is back next Monday.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Why is this match still going on? Ryback seriously sucks, no joke.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This match went on too long.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I understand PPV's before big ones and after are usually fillers - but the last couple RAW's have been so bad. Not even the least entertaining. Last week there were like 4 or 5 promos of the Ziggler/Rusev feud... and so far this week nothing exciting has really happened. Nothing but pointless matches.

I miss the attitude era so much. Even if the first hour of that was boring - I was always pumped/not complaining b/c I knew something awesome could happen. I just don't have that same optimism with where WWE is at right now.

... Yet I'll watch and hope it does. Please, something cool happen tonight! haha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Your point? She got her name chanted during the match right before commercial and Paige got cheered throughout her offense. I know you're mad because Rollins got boring chants during his promo, but making up lies about the Divas isn't going to get him cheered.*
> 
> 
> 
> *You mean crickets? Anyone else want to talk about this apparent noise that only you can hear?*



My point? I just...made it. Sasha came out to no reaction whatsoever. I even posted it at that moment. There's been a ton more noise for this match. Even a "One more time" chant for Rollins. Boring chants one time in a 14 month heel run? Not bad for WWE heel standards. Guess I must be hearing things, though.


----------



## Lrrr (Sep 5, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

How many wrestlers do the suicide dive now? It's one of those moves that's so overused. Like the superplex, DDT, etc. Austin complained about that on his podcast with Heyman.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



WhyTooJay said:


> Everyday is a great day for the WWEWHC and top heel in the business. Can't say the same for Roman Reign's sidechick.


Give it a rest will ya? Can't argue with my facts so you go for the leeway " jealous favorite isn't in the top spot "


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Flying curbstomp to the barricade, please. 
I can dream.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

stealing jay Lethal's shit


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Wow, I stand corrected. Ryback's comeback got over HUGE.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



The Ultimate Warrior said:


> tbf most of the other guys have boring, bland, black or plain attire. Apart from New Day, Cena, Ryback who sports various colours of attire? Not many but not surprising in a creatively-stifling environment


Agreed but his attire just looks thrown together with no rhyme or reason. He deserves better than that. I was watching the match and thinking to myself how much cooler it could be. The yellow looks just so washed out. Imagine the Warrior and all his kick ass neon colors in this day and age, it would pop like crazy especially with being hi definition and all.


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

After this i'm tuning out. Can't handle this terrible booking.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Sting with the heel distraction.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Godway said:


> Wow, I stand corrected. Ryback's comeback got over HUGE.


Nah, come on, man. You're hearing things.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Why is this lame ass match still going on? Not Rollins' fault he has to work with such a geek


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Give it a rest will ya? Can't argue with my facts so you go for the leeway " jealous favorite isn't in the top spot "


There's a reason he isn't in the top spot. Has Ambrose ever had a good match without Rollins involved? Can't think of one tbh.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Give Ryback a Title Shot


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Ryback with the small package on Rollins is :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Ugh. That was trash. TRASH.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Yeah.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Terrence said:


> After this i'm tuning out. Can't handle this terrible booking.


Thanks for letting us know. Plans?


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

What a dominant face victory lol.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

2 matches in a row with 2 small package finishes. Dat booking


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Fuck this :fuckthis


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Sting should go Joker-Sting


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

That plastic statue...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Wait, Ryback had some kid in the audience hold his belt?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Tell me... The WWE Heavyweight FUCKING champion did not just lose


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Ryback is over no denying that. Suck it cm punk


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

weak, Stings needs to paint the face of that rollin's statue like his.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

What the fuck.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Fire the writers.

Fire all the writers.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I really enjoyed that match.

So does this mean Ryback has a world title shot in the future?


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Give Sting a gd blowtorch ( or something lol )


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

* I'm not even mad, right now.*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Haha!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This is awkward


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Good match overall. I liked that back and forth sequence midway through the match and it's good to see Ryback keeping the diving splash around, but it was weird to see a guy as huge as Ryback resort to an inside cradle for the win against someone considerably smaller than him. :lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

What is Sting doing squats? :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Joker Sting has now entered WWE. Feud dead.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

:lmao


----------



## Lrrr (Sep 5, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Well, this Sting-Rollins angle just gets worse.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I feel like I'm watching 2010 TNA.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Sting: Peek-a-boo champion.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Rollins has good chemistry with anybody.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This is Cena-level goofball shit


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Xavier Wood's face in that promo is priceless.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



ShowStopper said:


> Nah, come on, man. You're hearing things.


tbf it was pretty damn dead all match. That stalling suplex spot drew nothing. 

But to give credit where it's due, the comeback probably got the loudest reaction of the night so far.


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This guy that's playing peekaboo, used to be a dominant and top guy of a company filled with talent. Ok peace yall.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*"You're defacing it!"

Seth, if you get the statue back, just take the fucking mask off of it.

That segment was some Russo-era TNA bullshit. fpalm*


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



gamegenie said:


> Wait, Ryback had some kid in the audience hold his belt?


Yea he handed it to him in beginning. That kid is going to be talking about that for life.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Your WWE WHC just lost to the IC champ, THE FUCKING *IC CHAMP* :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Didn't really like that match very much but the Sting stuff was cool.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Cena and Darren are on the same team. Wonder Twin powers better activate or we'll fucking riot, nomsayin'?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Loving the sting rollins feud so far


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This shit is so bad.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



KuritaDavion said:


> Joker Sting has now entered WWE. Feud dead.


Dear god no :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Abel Headliner said:


> I feel like I'm watching 2010 TNA.


All it needs is Triple H stuck in his office by a bird and we're good to go.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I guess we'll be getting this Sting by the end of the night.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Electric Six with dat royalties check though ... niiiccee.


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Watch the heels lose in the main event too fpalm


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Sting was always cautious of joining WWF/E and how he'd be used. :vince$ sways him a little because why else would he be cool with the focal point of his WORLD TITLE feud being a poor looking, polystyrene statue


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I feel bad for Sting. 10 years ago he wouldn't come into the WWF because he didn't want to get buried. He comes to WWE 15 years later and gets buried losing his first 2 matches.

Lesson: Always trust your initial instincts. It applies to multiple choice tests and it applies to wrestling.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I actually like this feud between Seth Rollins and Sting. You guys need to open your eyes and recognize good entertainment when it presents itself. :rollins2


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



WhyTooJay said:


> There's a reason he isn't in the top spot. Has Ambrose ever had a good match without Rollins involved? Can't think of one tbh.


Has Rollins ever had a good promo? Can't think of one tbh. And don't bring me that awful rubbing all over Heyman promo or the ok promo he had few weeks ago on Cena before he dragged it into bad territory like he always does.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This is so out of character for Sting.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

in before sting talks about flowers again. and i like sting fwiw


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This is a terrible RAW so far. Not one thing has excited me. I have face palmed so many times tonight.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

LOL I love New Day!!!


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*THE NEW DAY!!!*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*STANG!*

New Day :lol


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

FEEL THE POWAH!!!!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

What happened to Xavier's glorious mane?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

FINAL FANTASY VICTORY THEME. I love you, Xavier.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



The Tempest said:


> Your WWE WHC just lost to the IC champ, THE FUCKING *IC CHAMP* :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


And that man is...

*RYBACK!!!!!!*


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Hawk Harrelson said:


> This is a terrible RAW so far. Not one thing has excited me. I have face palmed so many times tonight.


Starting to question myself why i stay up for this every week now.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Suddenly got 100x Better.


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Heath V said:


> Thanks for letting us know. Plans?


Yay! One last quote before I leave. Well i'm actually doing AE WWE13 universemode right now.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Final Fantasy :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Edge and Christian had a birthday kazoo. 

New Day has a trumpet! 

I love it!


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

did woods just do the Final Fantasy fanfare? MARKOUT.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



The Tempest said:


> Your WWE WHC just lost to the IC champ, THE FUCKING *IC CHAMP* :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Warrior beat Hogan before.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Hey, it's Edge.... and that other guy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*Ewww, why does Edge have the Swagger haircut :ugh2*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

EDGE :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Was that Final Fantasy on the trombone?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

The New Day is here to brighten our lives! :dance :clap :dance :clap

Oh shit, it's The Rated-R Soooooperstaaaaarrr! And it...it's Christian... :serious:



KuritaDavion said:


> Joker Sting has now entered WWE. Feud dead.


Not just yet.








: "When Sting starts talking effeminately for no reason and gives Seth a huge Bugs Bunny-esque kiss on the cheek, then this feud has your permission to die."


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This whole feuding over a statue shit: corniest nonTNA main story since the infamous Kevin Nash/Punk/HHH I texted myself angle? Id rank this slightly above broke show and at least that was over...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Xavier has a trombone.

CHRISTIAN, WHERE'S YOUR KAZOO!?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

E and C look like such tools.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Final Fantasy, Edge, and Christian.

This is the highlight of the night everyone.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

hey hey E & C woot woot


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Xavier :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

New Day saving RAW one segment at a time.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

..............I don't even.................


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Sucks how Edge had to retire early.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Edge like "What the hell has happened to Raw?"


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Go home everyone, nothing can top this segment.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I mark for New Day :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

OMG!!! THEY ACTUALLY BROKE OUT THE FUCKING KAZOO!!!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Jesus Christ, MAKE IT STOP!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Kazoo/ trumpet battle! Best night ever! Holy Shit Dudleys! Where are you Jeff/Matt!?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

So did Christian quietly retire?


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

New Day :WHYYY3 :Oooh


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

LMFAO


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Why is Seth Rollins being booked like a complete geek this entire show?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Xavier has a trombone.
> 
> CHRISTIAN, WHERE'S YOUR KAZOO!?


*YAAAAS!*


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Terrence said:


> Yay! One last quote before I leave. Well i'm actually doing AE WWE13 universemode right now.


Awesome.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Great segment :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Business has just picked up. :jr


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Bubba's NYC accent:lmao


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Dudley's and E&C, let's go!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Thought Big E was gonna eat the bloody Kazoo :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

EDGE! How I miss thee....


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Calfzilla is in the house.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Three of the most entertaining tag teams in WWE history at the same time! This is where awesome should be chanted.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



The Ultimate Warrior said:


> So did Christian quietly retire?


He was quietly retired...


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

and Matt Just lost his chance at the TNA belt and Jeff is working for ECIII hahaha


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

BIG E ATE THE KAZOO. 

EVERYTHING ELSE IS MEANINGLESS.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Alright this Raw has been redeemed. New Day, Edge & Christian, Dudley Boys.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

KAZOOS RULE! (Not as much as genital warts, but they still rule quite a lot 8*D)

And those are the WWE Tag Team Titles, Bubba. The World Tag Team Titles have been dead for a few years now.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Undertakerowns said:


> I feel bad for Sting. 10 years ago he wouldn't come into the WWF because he didn't want to get buried. He comes to WWE 15 years later and gets buried losing his first 2 matches.
> 
> Lesson: Always trust your initial instincts. It applies to multiple choice tests and it applies to wrestling.


May lose his first two matches... Probably made 2 million dollars doing it. Can't blame him.... at all.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Edge and Christian Vs. The New Day: Kazoo and Trumpets on Poles Match. 

The winners get to play their theme song using their instrument of choice.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

:dance


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

best segment of the fucking night


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Big-E be eating kazoos :lol


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

E & C and the Dudleys on RAW in 2015... let that sink in lol


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



The Ultimate Warrior said:


> So did Christian quietly retire?


I think so, at least it kind of seems like it.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

i was kind of hoping they were going to use the table in the background.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*Why the fuck is Rollins backing down to Edge?

If Seth chopped Edge in the neck, and he'll be done.

That New Day/E&C segment. :clap*


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

You ain't no musician son!!


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

New day, as always the highlight of the show


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Damn, you from that to summer rae...


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I love Summer Rae's music.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I was hoping there would be an E&C and Dudley's backstage ... and i won.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

That fucking segment... Edge/Christian and the Dudleyz, marking!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

That segment destroyed everything else on this show. :lmao


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Butter face Rae Inc


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



The Ultimate Warrior said:


> So did Christian quietly retire?


Yeah, he retired after he was gone for so long with a concussion.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Seeing an entertaining segment into another one! Well half of that is correct.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

That E&C/Dudley quick staredown brought back so many memories. To a time when wrestling was universally recognized as AWESOME.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



TripleG said:


> OMG!!! THEY ACTUALLY BROKE OUT THE FUCKING KAZOO!!!


Bray Wyatt's rocking chair has been resurrected before. Bo-lieve in the resilience of the kazoo.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

....That segment was everything. Jesus.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Kill me now please.


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Just had a childhood flashback...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

JBL - "This could be good!"

Odds are against you son.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

GET THE TABLE :clap :clap GET THE TABLE :clap :clap


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Summer Rae, an American, has the Bulgarian flag in her entrance video. Managing a foreigner =/= Becoming an expatriate, WWE. :drake1


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

That segment was the show cant wait to rewatch it on raw


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

New Day, E&C, and the Dudleyz. 

How can this possibly be topped


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Cant believe I'm missing E&C. Fuck me


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

That whole segment :lmao


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Has Rollins ever had a good promo? Can't think of one tbh. And don't bring me that awful rubbing all over Heyman promo or the ok promo he had few weeks ago on Cena before he dragged it into bad territory like he always does.


Yup. The company thinks so too. Which is why he gets way more mic time than Reigns and his sidechick combined.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/07*



Dr. Middy said:


> Why is Seth Rollins being booked like a complete geek this entire show?


Everything is kiddy garbage. The bad guy runs away, the good guy plays with plastic toys.

And people mark for it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

You don't got no new music.
You don't got bars. :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*If this were the Ruthless Aggression Era, Lana AND Summer would get put through tables.*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/07*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *Why the fuck is Rollins backing down to Edge?
> 
> If Seth chopped Edge in the neck, and he'll be done.
> 
> That segment. :clap*


It's called respecting elders.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/07*



Stinger Fan said:


> E & C and the Dudleys on RAW in 2015... let that sink in lol


Then a Hardys (fast food) commercial just came on.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/07*



Stinger Fan said:


> E & C and the Dudleys on RAW in 2015... let that sink in lol


let it sink it that it will be the best part of this raw in 2015


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Stinger Fan said:


> E & C and the Dudleys on RAW in 2015... let that sink in lol


I know its fuckin awesome


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/07*



Omega_VIK said:


> Calfzilla is in the house.


Hopefully he brought his TWITTAH MUHSHEEN with him. <3


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Well Summer Rae is out here so here's a video that someone recorded on Saturday @ the Slipknot show. I was in that pit. Shit was insane!


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

From a good backstage segment, to this...they sure know how to quickly kill the enthusiasm.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I hope the WWE does Dudley Boyz vs. New Day in a Tables Match for the title. They already beaten them in a regular match. LET'S HAVE A TABLE MATCH!!!!


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

wait did I just hear the words Summer Rae & good in the same sentace? I must not be drinking or smoking enough


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/07*



Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Then a Hardys (fast food) commercial just came on.


Haha now that's cool!


----------



## Lrrr (Sep 5, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Hoping for some Rusev awesomeness! :laugh:


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

:avi at Seth not sticking around to ruin the segment.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/07*



Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Then a Hardys (fast food) commercial just came on.


At least they don't come with steroids.


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

A break to get food...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This Recap AGAIN?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Not again. With the narrator again. Stop.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This shit again.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

fuck again with this


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn that dude eats hand grenades for breakfast...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

THEY ARE SHOWING IT AGAIN!!!!! GAAAAAAAAH!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

It's a shame we are going from that glorious segment to this utter garbage.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

From that awesome segment to this horrible trash. I'm almost ready to tap out tonight.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Summer looks like she weighs like 90 pounds.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



WhyTooJay said:


> Yup. The company thinks so too. Which is why he gets way more mic time than Reigns and his sidechick combined.


Ratings thinks so too, so do the fans with boring chants.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

WWE going the generic TMZ route, I see.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Nooooo not this again :bearer


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I honestly can't decide if I should watch this segment. It's either going to be terribly laughable or just terrible


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Lrrr said:


> Hoping for some Rusev awesomeness! :laugh:


I hope he beats Summer Rae down for screwing around with Dolph. 


Even if she wasn't. 


They should show that Rusev can get jealous too.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Damn I didn't know this story grabbed the attention of the entire planet! Good job WWE!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

:no mo'.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I'm beginning to think that WWE realizes how cringeworthy and horrible this storyline this is and it's just continuing it to mess with their fans.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Stone Hot said:


> I know its fuckin awesome


Ehhhh...not really lol



Heel To Face said:


> let it sink it that it will be the best part of this raw in 2015


That isn't something to be bragging about though 



Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Then a Hardys (fast food) commercial just came on.


Gauging viewer interest I see lol


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

recaps recaps recaps recaps


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

power couple :lol

fpalm


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

That voice over :lol


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Forget the Austin/Rock WM17 package, I've found my new favorite promo video.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Jim Ross: Business is about to go down the drain here.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I just fucking can't. :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

More 2010 TNA here.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Enough about whether Dolph and Lana's relationship will survive; how is the kazoo doing?!


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Holy shit this storyline is awful.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Dr. Middy said:


> Summer looks like she weighs like 90 pounds.


Would hit.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

No Summer, WE are the true victims of this.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Thread title :lmao Good ol' Liner :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

END THIS NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



TheManof1000post said:


> recaps recaps recaps recaps


Got to fill these 3 hours with something. :vince


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Dr. Middy said:


> Summer looks like she weighs like 90 pounds.


She needs some weight gain shakes.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

WWE has clearly been watching and learning acting from UK soaps Hollyoaks and Eastenders

AND doing it worse


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This woman isn't particularly talented and isn't even that attractive and I don't know why she's on television and I would still touch her in inappropriate ways if she would allow it.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

From New Day to Rusev. They are finally doing things right.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

No Rusev, don't follow this path deeper. Ignore this stupidity.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Rusev bout to give Summer a firm spanking.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Summer: "Rusev, please come..." 

Me in George Takei mode; "Oh my!" 

Summer: "and talk to me" 

Me: "Oh".


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Rusev: Guiding Light. 
Soap opera confirmed.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

SUPER KICK THAT HO, RUSEV.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Lana and Rusev might actually get back together :yes


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Just how cool would it be if Rusev would just superkick Summer Rae's lights out right now?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

She got in shape for a man, lol that's right.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*And not a single fuck was given that day.*


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Has Rollins ever had a good promo? Can't think of one tbh. And don't bring me that awful rubbing all over Heyman promo or the ok promo he had few weeks ago on Cena before he dragged it into bad territory like he always does.


He's had some good ones, he's had some mediocre ones but with the stuff he's had to say , its kind of hard to make the material sound good when he isn't the best on the mic. That isn't to say he's bad on the mic, he's gotten a lot better with his singles run, he's more than passable but not even The Rock can make some of the stuff he(or even Reigns) says , entertaining


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Summer's even rocking a Bulgarian flagpin on her collar. :heyman6 At least she looks tasty as fuck in that Ironman Magazine spread. :yum:


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

that body omg


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Rusev to use the flag as a blanket while he has his way with her.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Rusev to Summer :summer
You lying bitch. :rusev


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Worst week in her life? seriously?

I had to mark resit exams, my friend died,my leccy and gas bill has gone up to a point where I don't think i can afford it, my partner moved out because he couldn't deal with me in stress mode ... thanks btw. 

so yeah, not really a bad week gallivanting around doing some bad acting and not actually doing your job.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I'd rather watch the entire Clair Lynch and AJ Styles story line on repeat for a week than go through this shit


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

He should have paid her to get some plastic surgery on that beak.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I'd happily pay to have Sheamus shipped off to Syria....whose with me?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

A wwe diva talking about innocence :lmao


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Garbage, I'm out uttahere


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*This fucking angle.*


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

BORING


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This is so fucking bad. Got damn.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This is getting no reaction. Please stop this. Don't kill these four talents anymore. They could all be doing better than this. This pains me greatly.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Boring Boring Boring


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This is sooooooooooooooo bad:lmao

TNA 2010 might be better than this.

These hoes ain't loyal.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Is Rusev gonna lose another woman to Ziggler?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Summer about to play with herself thinking about Dolph.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Wasn't Rusev meant to need a translator....?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Get this butter face dafuq outta here.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I think you're losing the crowd.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

You gotta feel bad for Rusev. First Lana hooks up with another man, now Summer.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Summer Rae seemed like a real nice person in her swerve segment.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Rusev gives NO FUCKS.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

The Claire Lynch storyline is better than this.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This is awful


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Summer Butterface. Oh my.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

they chant boring but will cheer for Ziggler unk2


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I want Lana back with Rusev! This angle sucks and Dolph is a nerd, for God's sake his name is DOLPH! 


Boring chants, nice!

Throw her to the mat and walk away Rusev!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*That's two well deserved BORING chants tonight. High five Baltimore :high5*


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Just lock that hoe in The Accolade, Rusev boy.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

You have now entered the Jerry Springer Zone.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

This shit is awful


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

this is so bad


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

UFC chant for a second.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This is horrible, Rusev save this.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Powerbomb her Rusev


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

If this was 15 years ago, Rusev would break that bitch in half with the accolade


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Anyone involved in writing this atrocity should be fuckin' shit canned


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Betraded :lol


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Betrayeded


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Don't ever betrayded Rusev.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*This shit acting. fpalm*


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I am cringing watching this. Disgusting.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

"You betraded me"


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

How on earth did they convince Ziggler to come back to this shit?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*OH, RU-RU!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Rusev the Bulgarian Cuckold! :sodone


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

She said Ru Ru fuck slam her through a table for the love of god.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Rusev speaks!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Rusev was an unstoppable and undefeated monster earlier THIS YEAR.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Ru Ru? God damnit. WWE just stop... stop.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

RU RU?!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

No ... it's us.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Umm I'm no expert on femansium but wasn't the e's motto about women smart, sexy and powerful but just as Summer said as long as your man gives you the courage to do so. So I guess #girlpower ?

Man why can't Ronda punch out both Steph and her daddy for real because this just godawful


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*This storyline has done more damage to Rusev than anything Cena did.*


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I hate that Rusev has been wasted on this garbage for months. He's actually talented. He should be in a real feud against someone, not this.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

skinny American lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

@Godway

You were 100% right with what you said about the "butthurt" in my CP. :lmao


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This is the greatest storyline in WWE history. 

There is not a limit to how many Oscars I would like to give Summer right now.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Building my collection of betrading cards.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This is so cringeworthy I had to mute my TV..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Summer's description of Zigglypuff was approaching tumblr fanfiction levels. :mj5

Good Guy Rusev proving that he's a sir by forgiving his bitch for her moment of weakness.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Nope. Nope. Noping outta here. Cannot take this lol.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw Thread: BUBBA'S STRONG ASS NYC ACCENT*



Abel Headliner said:


> This is sooooooooooooooo bad:lmao
> 
> TNA 2010 might be better than this.
> 
> These hoes ain't loyal.


TNA 2010 was better than WWE 2010.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This skinny American
:ha :ti


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Come on Rusev


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Oh god this is continuing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

How in the blue hell is RuRu the heel?


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I want to know who this story is directed towards. Hardcore wrestling fans here for the wrestling or the little kids hearing Summer talking about Dolph's body?


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

RU-RU :ha


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

DOG ZIGGLER WITH DAT BURN


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Ziggler's such a cunt. Just bury this god damn schmuck already


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

lmao she said that last night


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

is dolph the heel here?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

my god this feud is so fucking lame.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Heath V said:


> Warrior beat Hogan before.


True, but the IC title was worth something and Warrior was the most popular face in the company.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

So Lana superkicked Ziggler?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

God this sucks.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

So Rusev is a heel?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Summer calling Rusev "Ru-Ru" was pretty adorable, to be honest. :cozy


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Summer the 2nd diva to make an entrance tonight with zero reaction. 

:ti


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Thanks to this (dare I call it) storyline Ziggler is a bigger douche and Rusev is scared of him


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

So it's Orton-Sheamus next? Well I'm done then.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*And Ziggler the face, just cheap-shot Rusev, the heel.

Why is this storyline still going, and how did it get two fucking segments?*


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I'm gonna keep watch on the forum, I'll come back when it's time for New Day and Rollins again.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Well guys we just witnessed history in the making. In the future when people look back on this moment this will be in the top 10 worst romantic angles in WWE history.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Just over six months ago, Rusev was an undefeated monster heel. Now look at him.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I think Russev needs some cream for that burn.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Ziggler sucks.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

That message was a mouthful.


I'll leave now...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This whole angle makes me so uncomfortable that I get nauseous and things devolve into explosive diarrhea...


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Dog Ziggler super kicked Rusev.How dare he.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Raw Thread: BUBBA'S STRONG ASS NYC ACCENT*



JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Ratings thinks so too, so do the fans with boring chants.


He's a heel in a casual/mark city, who cares lol (I can list plenty of great/all time performers who've gotten boring chants). And right... because the ratings would skyrocket if Roman Reign's limo driver becomes the champ. Rollins had a promo not too long ago all over ESPN. Nobody outside of wrestling fans gives the slightest fuck about Ambrose.

I actually feel bad about ripping Ambrose like this tbh, he's a decent performer. I really have nothing against him. But marks like you are just weird lol.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Vince's voice kicks ass.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Rusev doesn't deserve any of this shit.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Dolph Ziggler sucks so bad yet still gets pops. It's weird.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Oh shit guys Orton Sheamus what an exciting fresh matchup


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Ru Ru? Betrated?! I'm choking on my dinner :lmao


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Can Rusev just bury Ziggler and get it over with. I remember when I actually liked Ziggler. This storyline has done none of the 4 involved any fucking good and yet it drags and drags and drags and drags and drags and drags and drags and drags and drags and drags and drags and drags and drags and drags and drags and drags and drags and drags and drags just fucking end it


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*As if Tough Enough wasn't a big enough failure, we've got BREAKING GROUND now! :LOL*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Everyone involved in this angle is worse off because of it. Good job WWE.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I wonder when Vince will make Stephanie make out with someone else. It's just acting right?


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Heath V said:


> Vince's voice kicks ass.


I wasn't paying attention until I heard his voice.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

Lesnar vs Big Show doesn't sound that great


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

What's the Orton/Sheamus match count up to?


----------



## Rum The Terrible (Aug 19, 2015)

Raw with the exception of the new day segment was just absolutely butt sex. How retarded can this get?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Really? Lesnar vs Big Show? Jesus WWE you have a 100 better opponents for Brock and you make him face the Big Fucking Show?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

So The Wyatt family are going to fucking destroy Orton now? put him out for a wee while.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Orson Welles was _The Third Man_. 
Change just one letter, and you get Orton. 
Orton the third man with Reigns and Ambrose confirmed.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This feud has finished Ziggler off and is doing Rusev no favors. They have completely botched the face/heel dynamic and it shows. Rusev was the only redeeming factor for that entire segment. We went from that based New Day.Dudleyz, E&C segment, to that crap we just saw. fpalm


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Waiting for Lana to give the famous line to Summer. 
"You get back here you little bitch!"










:summer


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> Lesnar vs Big Show doesn't sound that great


Yup, in 2002


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Rise said:


> I wonder when Vince will make Stephanie make out with someone else. It's just acting right?


She liked getting her ass slapped by cena. I bet it was her idea too and hhh just pouted like the bitch he is


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw Thread: TALES OF THE THOT*



Legit BOSS said:


> *That's two well deserved BORING chants tonight. High five Baltimore :high5*


*High fives back for Baltimore* :lol


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: Raw Thread: TALES OF THE THOT*

That Summer/Rusev/Ziggler segment.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw Thread: TALES OF THE THOT*



Stinger Fan said:


> Ehhhh...not really lol


ehh Yea really it was awesome. Have some fun!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

You are watching the longest running feud in WWE history. This is Orton vs. Sheamus # 1,163!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Sheamus/Orton feud of the year :shaq


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

random fact cole


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Raw Thread: TALES OF THE THOT*



Stone Hot said:


> ehh Yea really it was awesome. Have some fun!


I did....15 years ago


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

If the other 1,162 RAWS were as bad as the Ziggler segment, this show would have been cancelled first season.


----------



## jobberstatus (May 9, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Fuck off Cole


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

OH LOOK, ANOTHER SHEAMUS/ORTON MATCH.

Basically says "please SHIT on this match."


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Just a thought, but if for some asinine reason Rusev is never booked back to contendership, a months worth of Rusev: Cultural Learnings of America from Bulgaria vignettes of a Borat parody could be the greatest wwe comedy segments all time. The disgusted delivery, facial expressions, his humor on Twitter: MONEY


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Oh my God, are they really doing Sheamus Vs. Orton again?!?!?! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Rum The Terrible said:


> Raw with the exception of the new day segment was just absolutely butt sex. How retarded can this get?


Have you ever had so called butt sex before? If the women is prepared it can be great!


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

1163 Raws or the number of times we've seen Orton vs Sheamus???


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Sheamus does have a pretty bad ass theme song


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Sheamus vs Orton?


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: Raw Thread: BUBBA'S STRONG ASS NYC ACCENT*



WhyTooJay said:


> He's a heel in a casual/mark city, who cares lol (I can list plenty of great/all time performers who've gotten boring chants). And right... because the ratings would skyrocket if Roman Reign's limo driver becomes the champ. Rollins had a promo not too long ago all over ESPN. Nobody outside of wrestling fans gives the slightest fuck about Ambrose.
> 
> I actually feel bad about ripping Ambrose like this tbh, he's a decent performer. I really have nothing against him. But marks like you are just weird lol.


ESPN? Okay then lol. And who cares about Rollns? Not even the fans seeing how he's one of the lowest rating champion in the history of WWE. 

And marks like me are just weird? I didn't even mention Ambrose. Your pathetic way to respond to me was by bashing Ambrose like that's supposed to make me cry a river? What's making me cry is having to listen to 20 minute Seth promos every raw.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Oh fuck, I forgot that Orton/Sheamus are having a match. :fuck


----------



## JMGray491 (Aug 31, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

why this again it's so boring :cry


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Man I love Sheamus' new theme.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I'm just sick of Ziggler all together, he's not as great as alot say he is in the ring, all he does is flop around like a fish. And this storyline has made me dislike him even more, i'm so done with giving a shit about Ziggler, he's up there in the Orton Sheamus category of fuckers i can't stand.

I bet you a million dollars Ziggler actually thinks he's this amazing charismatic talker and amazing wrestler, oh that poor bastard how blind he is.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

FAUGH A BALLAGH!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This motherfucking match again.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Bathroom break time


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

How many more times must we endure a Orton vs Shaemus match??


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

If this is a rubber match, it's the strongest rubber band ever made.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This deserves another boring chant..


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Catsaregreat said:


> Sheamus does have a pretty bad ass theme song


Hell yea!


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

1,163.
Is that how many episodes of Raw there has been?
Or how many times Orton has fought Sheamus?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm just sick of Ziggler all together, he's not as great as alot say he is in the ring, all he does is flop around like a fish. And this storyline has made me dislike him even more, i'm so done with giving a shit about Ziggler, he's up there in the Orton Sheamus category of fuckers i can't stand.


Fuckers I can't stand should be a slammy category


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

No Maggle, 1-800-FELLA was actually running the ropes back all the way back in 2002. Good try, though. :benson


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Sheamus vs. Orton....:canunot


----------



## Rum The Terrible (Aug 19, 2015)

Heath V said:


> Rum The Terrible said:
> 
> 
> > Raw with the exception of the new day segment was just absolutely butt sex. How retarded can this get?
> ...


This wasn't fun butt sex. This was the prison nasty nate kind.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

The WWE are wasting Randy Orton’s talent


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Just tuned back in for Orton vs Sheamus match #5897534987645028375348575287


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Please chant boring! I want to see randy orton lose his temper


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



SpeedStick said:


> The WWE are wasting Randy Orton’s talent


What talent?


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Its halftime of the football game so I turn it to raw, see orton vs shemus turn it back to commercials


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Just now catching the segment with E&C


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Rum The Terrible said:


> This wasn't fun butt sex. This was the prison nasty nate kind.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

For Baltimore, I'm posting gifs from The Wire for the rest of this shit show.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Just tuned into Raw and I see Randy Orton vs Sheamus again, what is the WWE's obsession with making this same match over and over again?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This match sucks... More new day and Rollins


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

At least Cole is now calling the Irish Curse Backbreaker correctly again.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Oh goodie, adverts.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I could do without this commercial right now.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This is fucking torture.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



AngryConsumer said:


> FAUGH A BALLAGH!


TFW I thought he was screaming "WATCH OUT FEEELLLAAAAA!!!" :maury

That being said, I really like that he tacked that on to further push his Celtic Warrior gimmick.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This new Forza game is bad and I like the way the Xbox looks!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



TheLooseCanon said:


> For Baltimore, I'm posting gifs from The Wire for the rest of this shit show.


The crowd is full of shitbirds.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

So many "fans" complaining here. I'm just smoking my blunt. :tommy


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Sheamus Orton number 5744883456379484828383821113673774838848585874784858858588558585. Never before, never again


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



zonetrooper5 said:


> Just tuned into Raw and I see Randy Orton vs Sheamus again, what is the WWE's obsession with making this same match over and over again?


Cause they're lazy as fuck and don't wanna bother sitting down and coming up with anything new. Just watch we'll get this match again on smackdown.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



HHHbkDX said:


> The crowd is full of shit birds.


Favorite Wire Character.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Raw Thread: BUBBA'S STRONG ASS NYC ACCENT*



JonMoxleyReborn said:


> ESPN? Okay then lol. And who cares about Rollns? Not even the fans seeing how he's one of the lowest rating champion in the history of WWE.
> 
> And marks like me are just weird? I didn't even mention Ambrose. Your pathetic way to respond to me was by bashing Ambrose like that's supposed to make me cry a river? What's making me cry is having to listen to 20 minute Seth promos every raw.


Yes, ESPN. The biggest sports media conglomerate in the world. Or has your mark ass not heard of ESPN? Jesus christ man :lol. And you say this like Ambrose is in anyway a draw. Neither the fans, nor the company gives a fuck about Ambrose. At least Rollins has the company on his side (and for a damn good reason). 

Yes. Bitter marks that can't handle the fact that someone other than their favorite wrestler is getting praise/opportunities, while their favorite wrestler is doing nothing of significance.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I actually like Sheamus heel mannerisms, but this is fucking boring.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

You know what's to be expected of two great warriors? Actually settling a rivalry.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*We are masochists for putting ourselves through this every week. The mediocrity hurts so good.*


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Leon Knuckles said:


> So many "fans" complaining here. I'm just smoking my blunt. :tommy


Even PCP wouldn't have made that Summer Rae segment enjoyable.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Old school goth music. 
Bauhaus: She's In Parties


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

zzzzzzzz


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I miss Brock already.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



wkc_23 said:


> This match sucks... More new day and Rollins




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641058976868634624


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Did they go to a shit city like Baltimore to get away with this shit show fpalm?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Can't wait for NFL season starting next week. I always watch Raw, but this has been an awful, awful show and NONE of the storylines make any sense.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

:lmao at the twitter feed not acknowledging this dreck, still talking about the great segment with E&C and the Dudleyz and New Day.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*LOL not even the announcers have enthusiasm for this match lol*


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



SAMCRO said:


> Cause they're lazy as fuck and don't wanna bother sitting down and coming up with anything new. Just watch we'll get this match again on smackdown.


I can't imagine what its like to work in creative in that company, must be some points where you wanna blow your brains out due to doing the same shit over and over again.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

lol @ this shit


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641064240690954240


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Fuck this. I am going to keep reading Moby Dick. I'll get more out of re-reading a book that is over a century and a half old than watching any more of this.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

These two don't even have remarkable chemistry or anything and they face each other over and over.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I never pay attention to wrestling crowds but this crowd tonight has been terrible enough to get my attention. I wonder why they even bothered to buy a ticket/attend.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Come on Randy, go to that place so we can get this over with!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Favorite Wire Character.


Yeah, Carv's awesome lol. The Wire has so many great characters. Mcnulty, Bunk, Stringer, Freamon, Bodie, Greggs, Herc, Daniels, and Prez are some of my favorites too.

EDIT: Omar too. How could I forget about him? "You swing at the King, you best not miss"


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Do Randy Orton , Sheamus, Big Show , and Kane even say anything to WWE managment?

Watching Orton vs Sheamus , Sheamus vs Kane, Kane vs Orton, Kane vs Big Show , Big Show vs Orton, Big Show vs Sheamus every damn time on RAW is not good for your career


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*The crowd cheered because they thought Sheamus was getting RKO'd off the top rope :ti*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

BINGO in retirement homes is more entertaining. :flabbynsting:flair4:taker


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



thedeparted_94 said:


> Even PCP wouldn't have made that Summer Rae segment enjoyable.


Yall take this rasslin stuff too seriously.

Summer crying SORRY was hilarious.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

If it wasn't for a meme, Orton would be muh further down the card An unfunny meme at that.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

No, Cole. Not a Cloverleaf. It wasn't last time he did that. It still isn't.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

The fans are actually into this?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Are you not entertained? No? Well, fuck you then. :vince


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Hour 2 is over. 1 more to go...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



HHHbkDX said:


> Yeah, Carv's awesome lol. The Wire has so many great characters. Mcnulty, Bunk, Stringer, Bodie, Greggs, Herc, Daniels, and Prez are some of my favorites too.


Almost done with Season 4 (can't believe it took me until this year to start that show) and it's fucking amazing.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

It.is.so.methodical.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I've resorted to focusing on Mike Chioda for the past 5 minutes.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

The second half of Ohio State-Virginia Tech just started.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Boring match aside, Sheamus deserves a +1 for busting out an inverted cloverleaf.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I feel bad for the fans live. The best thing on the show happened backstage. Thank God that the college football game is good because this show is enervating. PS* FREE RU-RU *from his horrific storyline.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

How boring must it be to be a referee? You have to act like you're angry and make stupid hand gestures all day.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This match


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Leon Knuckles said:


> Yall take this rasslin stuff too seriously.
> 
> Summer crying SORRY was hilarious.


Rusev's "you've been submissive" line always gets a chuckle from me.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



gobsayscomeon said:


> Almost done with Season 4 (can't believe it took me until this year to start that show) and it's fucking amazing.


Totally agree man. I started watching it this summer. Phenomenal stuff.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

How can Vince/they be in the back, watch this show every week, and think people find it entertaining?


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*Please, end this match.*


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I find Sasha Banks to be extremely talented and extremely attractive. I do, however, have a complaint. Her theme song is too catchy and stays in my head for the whole night after I hear it. It's also a song I'm ashamed to be singing to myself.


----------



## jobberstatus (May 9, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Oh Man... I thought for sure he'd get the 3 with white noise this time


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

So glad that's over.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

That was the longest match of my life...


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Gotta make Randy look strong.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

That's this feud settled for another 7 months


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Having your next wwe champ lose clean continually to Orton for no reason. Makes sense.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Braxton Miller scores a TD. Ohio State takes the lead 21-17 over Virginia Tech.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Still on that 'outta nowhere' crap? :cole


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



wkc_23 said:


>


*Matt Hardy definitely puts the







in TLC.


No, but seriously, bring them back too.*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Orton wins!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Match of the year :nah


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

So well see this next week and Sheamus will get his win back I presume?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Pretty good match IMO, but I wouldn't mind a lengthy break from it tbh.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



The Ultimate Warrior said:


> That's this feud settled for another 7 months


I give it 7 shows.
Including _SmackDown_s.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*cuts promo on world champion and puts over briefcase*

*jobs to Orton two hours later*


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS KILL HIM BRAY


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Orton is the third man..


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Well there you go Orton is the 3rd man


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



IDONTSHIV said:


> I feel bad for the fans live. The best thing on the show happened backstage. Thank God that the college football game is good because this show is enervating. PS* FREE RU-RU *from his horrific storyline.


That "Ru-Ru" shit is too funny. :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

That is what Randy gets for talking with Reigns and Ambrose earlier.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

...So Orton is going to be the partner for Roman/Dean

WHAT A FUCKING SURPRISE THAT'LL BE!!!!!!


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

So the Wyatt family picks Ambrons & Reign's partner for them.. uhm..

well ok..


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Damn it... I knew Orton was gonna be the third member of Ambrose/Reigns. Boring.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Wyatts just gave us the 3rd man. Dumb WWE.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

NOOO THIS BORING FUCK IS GONNA BE IN THE M 3V3


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I'm going to be disgusted if this means Orton is the 3rd man. Hopefully Orton just kicks everyone's asses next week and we can forget about this.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

So is Orton gonna be the 3rd Shield member at NOC?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



The XL said:


> Having your next wwe champ lose clean continually to Orton for no reason. Makes sense.


It was the right decision.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Braun Stroman does his Orton vs. Sheamus impression and puts someone to sleep.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Yeah fuck you Randy, says Reigns and Ambrose


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*Please don't tell me Reigns and Ambrose will team with Orton :floyd1*


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Better him than Eric.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Which move is his finisher?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

yeahhhhh......


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I love the "Did Braun eat Erik Rowan?" sign lol


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Just tuned back in. This Braun guy is an absolute monster.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Strowman is more like the *Forehead of Destruction!*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

ANYTHING TO GET RANDY AWAY FROM FUCKING SHEAMUS.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Strowman's finisher is weak. Stick with the bear hug, drop the other shit.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Wyatts just gave us the 3rd man. Dumb WWE.


too bad it won't be him


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

that move Black sheep (i don't know his name) did on Randy looked pretty damn weak.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



TheLooseCanon said:


> How can Vince/they be in the back, watch this show every week, and think people find it entertaining?


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

:no :no :no :no :no :no :no :no :no


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Heath V said:


> Better him than Eric.


He is still out for a bit longer.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Did I miss anything important I just got in from work?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Heath V said:


> Better him than Eric.


Exactly.


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

So Randy's the 3rd man. :fuckthis Second time I post this gif tonight. Talk about anticlimactic.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

No, After that Randy will say no i think. the search will continue and each one that they are seen talking to will be taken out by the wyatts.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Chuck Palumbo would be proud of Braun Stowman using his move.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

So Ambrose and Reigns look to Randy for help, but they wont go out of their way too help him getting his ass beat? :aries2


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Ted said:


> He is still out for a bit longer.


I want to see him back with the Wyatts.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I hope Sting doesn't harm Seth's statue.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



wkc_23 said:


> This match sucks... More new day and Rollins


He has a lot on his plate tonight.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



truelove said:


> Did I miss anything important I just got in from work?


Nope.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

How are people not getting it? Wyatts saw Ambreigns talking with Orton earlier, probably trying to recruit him. So they went ahead and took him out.


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Does anybody know that his wrestling name is Erick? Not Erik, Eric, Erica, etc.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



truelove said:


> Did I miss anything important I just got in from work?


If you're talking about Monday RAW then no.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I think The Rock nailed Eva Marie!


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I regret watching Raw live.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



SideTableDrawer said:


> How are people not getting it? Wyatts saw Ambreigns talking with Orton earlier, probably trying to recruit him. So they went ahead and took him out.


Everybody gets it. 

But NOBODY wants Orton in this match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*The Rock will interfere on Eva's behalf and Rock Bottom Bayley to a chorus of boos at the next live special. The last image you see will be :rockwut /\ :eva2*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Reigns is Cena 2.0
He is feuding with the Wyatts and they attack his friend and dosnt go help Ortonl

what a dick


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

That move Braun does at the end is an overkill. Just lock the Triangle Choke longer.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Little detail, but what a sell by Orton of the choke


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

At least The Wyatts put Orton out of his misery. We still have almost an hour to go.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*DEVON!!!!! GET THE TABLES!!!!!*


----------



## LOL-ins (Jun 26, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This has to be the worst show I've watch in 2015.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Orton was probably just asking them for a cigarette.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I never thought I would hear this music again on Raw.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Today, the burglar alarm my wife insisted we get for our perfectly safe suburban neighborhood home malfunctioned and went off. I couldn't deactivate the fucking thing and the cops showed up. 

Also, my dog got sick and had diarrhea and I had to wipe her ass.

This show has been the worst part of my day.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I swear they changed the Dudley's entrance music from Smackdown.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Season Premier wtf? Raw has seasons?


----------



## jobberstatus (May 9, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Nostalgia trip over. You can now fuck off Dudleys


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Wonder how the Dudleys feel about Raw now versus Raw when they were last there?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

LOS MADAJOBBERS


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Los Matadores still on tv.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Monday Night Football starts next Monday, Cole. I can watch RAW later.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*Cena kid fans:* Why are the Dudleyz holding up John Cena's 3 finger sign?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Nobody likes that bull but Vince.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

RAW has season premiers? :mj5 GDYC (God Damn You :cole)


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

The Dudely's theme is awesome.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

So who wants to bet El Torito goes through a table?


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Bubba going to destroy El Torito :lmao


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I hate Diego because my name is Diego as well and he tarnishes our name.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

El Torito needs to be shot.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*The Hardy Boyz just got name dropped. Please bring them back :mark:*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



birthday_massacre said:


> Reigns is Cena 2.0
> He is feuding with the Wyatts and they attack his friend and dosnt go help Ortonl
> 
> what a dick


Unlike Reigns, Cena at least has talent.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Put the midget through the table please :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Please put El Torito through a table. 

Please put El Torito through a table. 

Please put El Torito through a table.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



> Does anybody know that his wrestling name is Erick? Not Erik, Eric, Erica, etc.


I thought it was Eureka.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

It's great seeing an epic tag team from one of the best eras of tag wrestling in history, facing bullfighters in 2015. Just a great contrast of why one era worked and why the current one is one of the worst in history.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Hopefully PTP is back to Main Event after they lose their rematch.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Terrence said:


> Does anybody know that his wrestling name is Erick? Not Erik, Eric, Erica, etc.


I can now sleep better, thank you for this info.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

This is so bs los matedores get 0 reaction no o les anymore and heel turn?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Well, that was fast.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

PETA won't be happy


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*The Dudleyz are the only ones who feel like SUPERSTARS on this roster.*


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

''Quedate abajo pendejo'' :lol


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Are they splitting the Matadores now :ti?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

And Los Jobber-dores to split in 3...2...1...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Legit BOSS said:


> *The Hardy Boyz just got name dropped. Please bring them back :mark:*


On WWE's twitter earlier they had a who would get the loudest fan reaction if they returned poll and Jeff Hardy's picture was on it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Lol, that heel turn.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

can anybody confirm is WWE counted the Dudleyz TNA titles in just then??


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

So ends a stable... 
Get the table.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Matadores are having problems. That means they're gonna break up :yes


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

How epic would it be if they put the midget bull thru a table?!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Were Los Tostidos face or heel before this?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Devon thinking "I need to save my dinner!"


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

NOOO,don't hurt el torito!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Tables !!!! :mark:


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Primo was mad.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Seeing Torito just get pushed around is quite amusing


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Some tasteful midget abuse to add to the worst Raw of the year.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

El Torito is gonna join the Dudleyz. Just watch.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Get The Tables!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Bubba Ray flashing back to when he was BULLy Ray and saves El Torito!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Midget abuse on RAW. :vince$


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Seems like this may be the last time we will be subjected to the Matadores crap. I'm sure the bull will somehow stay around.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

yes new day in the main event again lmao there in every main event now


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



gobsayscomeon said:


> Were Los Tostidos face or heel before this?


They were supposed to be face but the fans didn't care about them.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

They should have gotten the bull to play D-Von's role in the Wassup! move.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

*EL TORITO.... OBTENER LA TABLA!!!*


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Legit BOSS said:


> *The Dudleyz are the only ones who feel like SUPERSTARS on this roster.*


I love them but that will soon change a few months down the road when they become overexposed like the majority of the rest of the roster.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Morningstar said:


> I hate Diego because my name is Diego as well and he tarnishes our name.


That Diego Maradona never amounted to much either...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

SUPERBOMB THROUGH THE TABLE! :mark:

R.I.P. in peace Los Matadores. Now get the fuck lost so we can have more of Torito doing this:


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

So what will happen with El Torito?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Morningstar said:


> El Torito is gonna join the Dudleyz. Just watch.


The new Spike Dudley.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

Maybe El Burrito is actually Spike Dudley under the mask!!!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



gobsayscomeon said:


> Were Los Tostidos face or heel before this?


You could have asked which one is Fernando and I would have had just as much of an idea.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Thread: Fella vs Orton AGAIN=NO BUYS*



Morningstar said:


> El Torito is gonna join the Dudleyz. Just watch.


That would be terrible. That means it's probably gonna happen fpalm


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: Raw Thread: BUBBA'S STRONG ASS NYC ACCENT*



WhyTooJay said:


> Yes, ESPN. The biggest sports media conglomerate in the world. Or has your mark ass not heard of ESPN? Jesus christ man :lol. And you say this like Ambrose is in anyway a draw. Neither the fans, nor the company gives a fuck about Ambrose. At least Rollins has the company on his side (and for a damn good reason).
> 
> Yes. Bitter marks that can't handle the fact that someone other than their favorite wrestler is getting praise/opportunities, while their favorite wrestler is doing nothing of significance.


No I'm just saying, he cut a good promo on ESPN?? To bad he can't cut a good promo on raw or smackdown if he had months to plan for it. But whatever, the company that is currently losing ratings so fast TNA might actually be WWE's competition at the end, supports Rollins! Shouldn't be long before they get it through their head that he is a failed experiment and drop him from the main event scene

And the only one looking like a bitter mark here is you. Got overly defensive that not everyone loves your goddess so you quickly jump on the jealous card. But hey, look at this. 

With Chris Jericho in your sig I'd expect you'd have some higher standards on the mic. Have fun settling with mediocrity and calling it great just to make yourself feel better.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

So los matadors vs lucha dragons in a fued I love it make it happen they can put on a good show and also PTP in the main event lol new day in every main event ofcourse


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Raw Thread: Fella vs Orton AGAIN=NO BUYS*



christien62 said:


> yes new day in the main event again lmao there in every main event now


Vince finally got something right.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw Thread: Fella vs Orton AGAIN=NO BUYS*



Morningstar said:


> That move Braun does at the end is an overkill. Just lock the Triangle Choke longer.


Agree. Why even pick them up and slam them again after choking them out? Seems stupid.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Raw Thread: Fella vs Orton AGAIN=NO BUYS*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Seeing Torito just get pushed around is quite amusing


Agreed, I like watching him get abused. It's vindication for having to watch him in the first place.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*I don't know how to feel about that segment.

n one hand, Los Matadores is finally dead.

On the other hand, there is the possibility El Torito joins The Dudleys. *


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank God we're getting these Super Mario Maker commercials to help ease the pain of the fuckery from this show.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Thread: Fella vs Orton AGAIN=NO BUYS*



wkc_23 said:


> ANYTHING TO GET RANDY AWAY FROM FUCKING SHEAMUS.


This a million times...if i see Randy face Sheamus one more time i may actually snap


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol That Devon/JBL high-five. All we need are the Hardys back! Well Matt can go away but we really just need Jeff back.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The fate of Seth's statue should close the show.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

So the season premier of Raw is next week. So this raw is the season finale? What a fucking joke


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw Thread: Fella vs Orton AGAIN=NO BUYS*



AngryConsumer said:


> *EL TORITO.... OBTENER LA TABLA!!!*


*OBTENGA :fuckedup. Usa la forma propia por favor :cudi.*


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

At least this show will give me an excuse for why I can't maintain an erection this evening.


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

Morningstar said:


> El Torito is gonna join the Dudleyz. Just watch.


A new addition to the Dudley family! Torito Dudley!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

You would think Sting would cost Seth's team in the main event but then again Cena is in the match.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Raw Thread: BUBBA'S STRONG ASS NYC ACCENT*



JonMoxleyReborn said:


> With Chris Jericho in your sig I'd expect you'd have some higher standards on the mic. Have fun settling with mediocrity and calling it great just to make yourself feel better.


A Dean Ambrose talking about mediocrity... :lol


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

YES.

SAVE US CESARO!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

gobsayscomeon said:


> At least this show will give me an excuse for why I can't maintain an erection this evening.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm glad they brought that theme back for Night of Champions. I really like it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cesaro!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Roman Empire said:


> lol That Devon/JBL high-five. All we need are the Hardys back! Well Matt can go away but we really just need Jeff back.


:damn


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

"This is gonna be fun to watch." :jbl

Die a slow, painful death JBL.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

You have Cesaro versus of ALL people... The Miz?

Now they're just trying to piss us off.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Miz was just trying to help Cesaro!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cesaro should have been the third man for Ambrose/Reigns.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More Owens please. He was in one backstage segment teasing to interfere in a match...only for him not to interfere.

fpalm


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

It's sad seeing a talent as good as Cesaro floundering like this.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

That fucking zipper :lmao


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

I enjoy current Miz. It's funny that in perhaps at the best moment at his career he's little more than a jobber.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

lmfao miz kills me but if he wins this match im done


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I predict The Miz will lose and then Big Show will punch him after the match but that is just a guess.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The XL said:


> It's sad seeing a talent as good as Cesaro floundering like this.


They have no idea how to book talent, even when it comes to their matches. Gotta restrict those that can actually work in the ring so they don't make the incompetent look like the complete shit that they are.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm contemplating getting a cheap ticket to Night of Champions. . . WWE owes me for TLC 2010. No Miz, please. I don't even want to hear he's in the building.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Can Cesaro swing Miz repeatedly into the barricade again, please?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cesaro wearing that hat! :lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"Who said he doesn't have charisma?"

Nice.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

So Cesaro's new gimmick is that he's Lance Storm?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Can we get this to happen please:


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Vince: "Uh, Cesaro isn't over; JBL's hat is over."


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

No charisma "because he's Swiss", right Vince? :cesaro


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Miz is not in Cesaro's league at all!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Cesaro jackin JBL's hat. :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Owens should appear and cost Cesaro the match.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

The crowd is so fucking dead.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

The XL said:


> It's sad seeing a talent as good as Cesaro floundering like this.


I'm guessing Cesaro will be competing for the IC belt once Owens takes it off Ryback.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

SovereignVA said:


> "Who said he doesn't have charisma?"
> 
> Nice.


:vince4


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

I did think Cesaro would have been the 3rd guy with Regins and Ambrose. Maybe the Wyatts are just going to take guys out so they cant team with them.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Here comes Big Show. Run Miz!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DID CESARO INVENT RASSLIN? :drose


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ted said:


> Owens should appear and cost Cesaro the match.


Setting up a match on the season premier of Raw next week?!

I like how you think!


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Raw Thread: BUBBA'S STRONG ASS NYC ACCENT*



JonMoxleyReborn said:


> No I'm just saying, he cut a good promo on ESPN?? To bad he can't cut a good promo on raw or smackdown if he had months to plan for it. But whatever, the company that is currently losing ratings so fast TNA might actually be WWE's competition at the end, supports Rollins! Shouldn't be long before they get it through their head that he is a failed experiment and drop him from the main event scene
> 
> And the only one looking like a bitter mark here is you. Got overly defensive that not everyone loves your goddess so you quickly jump on the jealous card. But hey, look at this.
> 
> With Chris Jericho in your sig I'd expect you'd have some higher standards on the mic. Have fun settling with mediocrity and calling it great just to make yourself feel better.


He cut a promo on Raw that was played on ESPN and discussed on a lot of their shows. He's cut plenty of great promos on Raw in the last year too. You refuse to acknowledge it because you don't like the fact that he's getting a push over Ambrose. 

And you're honestly pretty delusional if you think the company isn't 100% backing Rollins. He gets more segments than anyone else in the company on their flagship show, and has for about a year now. They wouldn't do that if he was bombing as champ/a draw. Ratings suck because pro wrestling ratings have been on a steady decline for like the past 15 years. CM Punk was the lowest drawing champ (ratings wise) at one point too. It literally has nothing to do with the performer. 

Ambrose honestly hasn't been setting the world on fire with his mic work either. I know Ambrose marks like to blame the writers for that though. You'd have a point if the gap between Ambrose/Rollins on the mic was anywhere near the gap between them in the ring (in Rollins' favor), but it isn't


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Go away Big Show.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw Thread: TALES OF THE THOT*



Stinger Fan said:


> I did....15 years ago


whatever man


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

What the fuck is this?


----------



## Rum The Terrible (Aug 19, 2015)

Cesaro is on fire. He carries himself like an old school catch wrestler or a carnival Strongman. I would love to see him team up with the vaudebvillians.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL at that fan who touched Big Show.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

So Cesaro doesn't even get a win over The Miz? :vince2


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

Ceasoro buried lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just for the miz and big show to be put over


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

This crowd sucks as bad as this raw. It is 2015 and the fucking big show and miz are feuding.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. Big Show resuming that DEATH role. They couldn't even have Cesaro just beat Miz.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

All that to set up a Big Show KO punch to Cesaro? 

For fuck's sake.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

rofl so openly pointing out that he has no charisma, then making him look like an idiot to Show. Nice work there.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow, yeah would ya look at that "knock out" punch :eyeroll


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm never excited for a Big Show feud.....except in this case.

Companied with the Cesaro push, I expect Cesaro to toss Show all over the place.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Fucking buried Cesaro for no damn reason. Fuck this company.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

The Bella-tron. How nice...


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

You lost me at "Nikki Bella gonna talk..."


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Tune in to Smackdown to see Cesaro vs. Big Show!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This has to be the shittiest Raw episode ever.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The last time Miz entertained me at all was as half of Awesome Truth. They were actually pretty funny together. I only bring this up because I was watching some Network stuff from 2011 recently and because Miz was on TV just now and because I was bored.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nikki Bella and The Bellatron. :mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

He couldn't get to Miz? he's a fucking giant apparently ... couldn't he climb over the barrier in one step ... okay.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

There's not enough alcohol in my house for me to sit through the Bella's.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cesaro can't beat the Miz?

This legit is one of the worst Raws in a VERY long time. I know Holiday Raws usually suck, but..


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Cesaro is not a super athlete. He's just an innocent bystander. :vince


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Miz and Show beating up Cesaro?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## YMCMB (Feb 1, 2015)

Big show better be happy Miz ran away cuz Show was gonna get beat down


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> LOL at that fan who touched Big Show.


Dude almost got his ass whooped. Looked like he was about to piss his pants. Even his friends were looking like, "Oh shit. We ain't gonna help his ass either."


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cesaro gets dismissed by Big Show :WTF2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

SovereignVA said:


> I'm never excited for a Big Show feud.....except in this case.
> 
> Companied with the Cesaro push, I expect Cesaro to toss Show all over the place.


*
The Cesaro push? You mean meaningless midcard matches leading to a meaningless mid card feud that he loses?*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It is Nikki time! :nikki :mark:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jim Ross said:


> This has to be the shittiest Raw episode ever.


Wait until next week


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

That Cesaro burial... wow.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This has not been sports entertaining.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Raw Thread: BUBBA'S STRONG ASS NYC ACCENT*



WhyTooJay said:


> He cut a promo on Raw that was played on ESPN and discussed on a lot of their shows. He's cut plenty of great promos on Raw in the last year too. You refuse to acknowledge it because you don't like the fact that he's getting a push over Ambrose.
> 
> And you're honestly pretty delusion if you think the company isn't 100% backing Rollins. He gets more segments than anyone else in the company on their flagship show, and has for about a year now. They wouldn't do that if he was bombing as champ/a draw. Ratings suck because pro wrestling ratings have been on a steady decline for like the past 15 years. CM Punk was the lowest drawing champ (ratings wise) at one point too. It literally has nothing to do with the performer.
> 
> Ambrose honestly hasn't been setting the world on fire with his mic work either. I know Ambrose marks like to blame the writers for that though. You'd have a point if the gap between Ambrose/Rollins on the mic was anywhere near the gap between them in the ring (in Rollins' favor), but it isn't


I love Seth, but come on...when was the last time Ambrose even had a RAW promo? 

Rollins is the man - most people acknowledge it - but let's leave the GOAT Ambrose out of it.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

WWE hasn't learned. Have a good Raw, the ratings come in for next week's show. So you have to keep the quality up.

2 shitty Raws in a row because retard Vince doesn't see a point in trying if the show gets 8 million viewers on the first good Raw.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

virus21 said:


> Wait until next week


And the week after that, and the week after that and so on...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

From finding a second wind after Tyson was put on the shelf to chasing the U.S. Title and having solid matches with Cena to having a solid series of matches with Owens...to possibly being inserted into the Show / Miz feud instaed of continuing his feud with Owens as they both begin chasing the IC Title.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


>


Moment of the night! :mark:


----------



## YMCMB (Feb 1, 2015)

They aren't going to do a Big Show Miz match at night of champions are they?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

There has been not one thing on this show that has helped get anybody over. And now Cesaro looks like a geek, and you can't even give him a win over THE FUCKING MIZ who you protect. 

This is the worst wrestling anything I've watched in years.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*And Cesaro's done.

Way to go WWE. Way to fucking go.*


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> The Cesaro push? You mean meaningless midcard matches leading to a meaningless mid card feud that he loses?*


Yeah. The one where commentary puts him over, his overness is acknowledged and all he really has to do is play to his strengths (literally).


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I think that Comcast kid is going to use the internet to look at porn all day.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

You can look but you can't touch! :dance


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

That NXT commercial was better than all of Raw minus NewDay/EC/3D


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

JBL wants to be a Bella. lol


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Why the hell is Alicia walking like that.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"Who doesn't want to be a Bella?" 
Nah, I'm good.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jim Ross: Business about to pick up here. Here comes Nikki Bella and her minions. Lord have mercy look at that ass swirl.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Here comes Team You Can't Sit With Us


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> The Cesaro push? You mean meaningless midcard matches leading to a meaningless mid card feud that he loses?*


This.


If this is a feud, this ends in one way, Cesaro eating a KO punch and losing to Big Show.

Plus Cesaro keeps getting good reactions so he'd have him lose twice in a row, just to make sure he doesn't get over :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

Gold digger, troll lover and giant belly button.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

This shit is making me look fondly on raw 2012 and 2013 from a nostalgia perspective. And that's bad.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

What you should have been Cesaro.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Foxy can get the D! :banderas


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Ted said:


> It is Nikki time! :nikki :mark:


Does Maryse have an undercut now?!? (Your sig)

That's very.... 1993 of her.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*>Loving sister
>I WISH YOU DIED IN THE WOMB!

Naw bitch, we didn't forget.*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

No, Nikki.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Good god they are bad at talking.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Nikki cannot hang with the NXT divas, but damn she is so fuckable...


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nikki's minions should never speak.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

loving sister :lel the one that wanted you to die in the womb


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh look its Nikki "wins and losses don't matter" Bella.

God I'm getting a migraine from this shit.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

My goodness she sounds so manufactured.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Just do Jingle Bell Rock already.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't like Big Tits Bella, Little Tits Bella, or the black chick who comes out with them.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:maury fucking cringeworthy.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No one cares about a butterfly belt.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:mark: BELLATRON! :mark:


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I hate the Bella's and not the hate they want. I'm talking about x-pac heat.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*The fucking Bellas.

Ugh.*


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"Bellabration." 
Line punched up by Becky Lynch.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Here comes Charlotte!


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

The bitch gets with cena and all of a sudden is the most pushed and protected diva in the division. I'm sure that's just coincidence. Yeah, that's it.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Now it gets worse.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


>


:flair4:flair4:flair4


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

7 days and an hour? That means she would clinch it after Raw airs next Monday. 

How are they supposed to celebrate? lol


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige my god so hot


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Here she is! The real Revolution, Charlotte


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Nooooo! They all have mics! ABORT ABORT!


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

Heath V said:


> Thanks for letting us know. Plans?





The G.O.A.T said:


> Nikki's minions should never speak.


You're obviously a "Nikki minion" same applies to you.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Never mind that shit, here comes Mongo Flair!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Fuck off, PCB.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

What is this shit....


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

At least Nikki isn't bad on the mic. Pretty good actually.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Holy Bella-bration interruptus, Batman.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Of the 6 women in the ring, Nikki Bella by far is the best mic worker.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Let me sum up Charlotte's dialogue. ''I'm Ric Flair's daughter! Woo!''


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I love that this group started with a porn name and now is very close to a drug.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh hai, Becky!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

There is not enough booze to listen to that idiot bella talk... I really hope charlotte wins next week. Get the belt away from the talentless twit.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

The XL said:


> The bitch gets with cena and all of a sudden is the most pushed and protected diva in the division. I'm sure that's just coincidence. Yeah, that's it.


Cena using his back stage power to hold down other divas so his squeeze can have her title record...never


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Short and sweet with some ass kicking. That's how I like it! WOOO :flair3*


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Wait, that ends in 7 days and 1 hour? Nikki didn't win the title after the show ended.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ric Flair got some terrible genes:lmao


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

So. Many. Divas. Segments.


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

Charlotte even has a deep voice lol. Still much better than all the Bella's.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That's a spear? Really?... Looks like a clothesline to the mid section.


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

Fuck off Charles.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Of the 6 women in the ring, Nikki Bella by far is the best mic worker.


Nah, Alicia Fox on her best day is waaaay better.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The XL said:


> The bitch gets with cena and all of a sudden is the most pushed and protected diva in the division. I'm sure that's just coincidence. Yeah, that's it.


It is. The plan has been to break the record forever now.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

All the divas should just be on NXT.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Charlotte's theme song is fucking stupid.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Terrence said:


> You're obviously a "Nikki minion" same applies to you.


Am I missing something here?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Im gonna Bellabrate in Brie mode when Nikki beats AJs record


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Charlotte to win against Nikki next week, and then lose it to Sasha on NoC?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I knew it all along. There is no Revolution. It's just a vehicle to push Charlotte. Who doesn't want to be judged on who her father is, never mind the moves, music and woos


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Charlotte doesn't deserve it.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like Nikki is gonna win next week.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

The_It_Factor said:


> So. Many. Divas. Segments.


Beats last week's four Ziggler/Lana/Rusev/Summer segments.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Woof. That 'woooo' is so bad.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I want to like this, and support women's wrestling...but it's just so cringeworthy.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

"I need to get some melons. New hat and Ill be called John Bella Layfield".

Ladies and gentleman, the product has been so poor tonight the highlight tonight is a JBL joke


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

WWE Attitude said:


>


She looks like she needs to pee.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Obviously Charlotte didn't inherited her father's speaking ability.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is it just me or did AJ Lee defend the title way more than Nikki has


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They had to add some suspense but Nikki's got this.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

The math doesn't even make sense with that Bella clock lmao


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I was shocked by how not cringe worthy that segment was.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

HHHbkDX said:


> Charlotte's theme song is fucking stupid.


Not at all. Paying homage to one of the best of all time.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Morningstar said:


> Let me sum up Charlotte's dialogue. ''I'm Ric Flair's daughter! Woo!''


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

At least the wwe is smart enough to know the New Day is the hottest act on the show and is putting them in the ME again. Looking forward to Titus slinging fools around the ring too


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

What are cigarettes costing you?

Oh, about £7 every 2-3 days.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

HHHbkDX said:


> Charlotte's theme song is fucking stupid.


So is her stealing her dad's gimmick, her hideous face, etc.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fuck off Charlotte. He's worse than his brother David.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Charlotte's winning


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

New Day Rocks! :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Paige's elbows


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That segment was tolerable by the end at least, mostly because the talking was kept to a minimum and they just let Charlotte lay out Nikki. Still pretty bad though.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Team Super Paige and Super Friends squashing everyone again...yeah that sounds about right.

Mediocre Raw so far.

Rusev looks like such a jobber now.

And what a shame Cesaro was only built up so he could be fed to HHH's fat pet.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

I miss when women were used as sex objects on Raw and Lawler was a pervert and talked about puppies.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

WWE Attitude said:


>


Lol, she comes off as a chick who craves attention


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> What are cigarettes costing you?
> 
> Oh, about £7 every 2-3 days.


And your health.

I saw some pregnant girl smoking today. She deserved to be smacked, zero respect for her unborn child.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

RyanPelley said:


> Fuck off Charlotte. He's worse than his brother David.


That was crude. But I lol'd.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Charlotte's winning


No way Vince lets that happen. Nikki will cheat to win next week!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Eric B!


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

Why doesn't Brie just kick Nikki in the ball's and they both are never heard of again?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bischoff providing commentary on a WWE release in 2015? Not bad. bama



WrestlingOracle said:


> "I need to get some melons. New hat and Ill be called John Bella Layfield".
> 
> Ladies and gentleman, the product has been so poor tonight the highlight tonight is a JBL joke


Nah, I'd say The New Day / E&C / Dudley Boyz backstage musical skit was the highlight of the night. Bubba killing one of the Matadores by superbombing him through a table and the Ryback / Rollins match are a comfy second and third, respectively.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Paige's elbows


:lmao :lmao Fuckin' Bunk. Some of his expressions throughout The Wire sum up my feelings towards WWE perfectly


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Cena and that fucking towel


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Its time for Cena to ruin the show!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

''Young God'' John Cena :cena :cena3 :cena2 :cena5


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

So glad New Day is getting a chance to main event Raw. They deserve it.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Love nothing more than to see Goddess Nikki squash Charlotte.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

If there wasn't a "Mr. McMahon" character John Cena would be the biggest heel of all time


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Aaand here's the guy who gets to go home with Nikki Bella :cena5


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Cena has a date with Rollins? Seth moving up in the world.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Season premiere? Huh? Can someone explain


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Darren Young is main eventing RAW lol


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

PTP got no reaction...and to think they used to be hilarious.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The show just got way more interesting!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*IT'S A NEW DAY! YES IT IS!*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

New Day and PTP main eventing over Reigns and Ambrose.

:lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

New Day :mark:

:dance


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The way Big E. is clapping and walking :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

It's a New Day.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-Hx2vllM-Q4


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Heath V said:


> And your health.
> 
> I saw some pregnant girl smoking today. She deserved to be smacked, zero respect for her unborn child.


However, it's my body, my health, my choice. 

I agree about the pregnant lady, her baby hasn't made the choice to smoke. You see it here too, and drinking, and drug taking. And then they wonder why their kids are slow. My friend has seen babies born in withdrawal ... it's fucking disgusting.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Xavier Woods would not be out of place on the God Channel


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:lel at Martin Luther E's voice cracking a bit during the intro



Terrence said:


> Why doesn't Brie just kick Nikki in the ball's and they both are never heard of again?


Because how else is Cena supposed to avoid blue balls? :cena3


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I know a guy who sounds exactly like Eric Bischoff. It's uncanny...same voice and speech patterns. He's a District Attorney. This information is not of interest to anyone, but can't be more boring than this show.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

They are getting New Day ROCKS instead of sucks.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth is limping.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Did my boy Rollins get butt-fucked?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Godway said:


> Darren Young is main eventing RAW lol


Fuck Darren Young.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Who the fuck was that :LOL


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

What just happened?
Jumper?


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Lmfao


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol!! Who was that?!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

LOLOLOLOLOL

Dat dreadlocks dude.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL at a random kid walking beside Rollins.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Did someone just fart during Seth's entrance?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Seth's tag team partner... ?!


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Was that a fan?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A fan hopped the fence and did NOTHING? :lmao What's the point then??


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Was that a kid being that stupid?:lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL was that a fan at ringside?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:HA who was that random fucker?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lmao dafuq was that?!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*DID Y'ALL SEE THAT FAN RUN UP BEHIND ROLLINS?! :LOL*


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

So weird. I watch the show without reading this thread, and I enjoy myself. I then start reading this thread while watching, and begin thinking the show has been shit all along. Stopped reading, and thought "you know what, this isn't that bad". Started reading the thread again while watching, and am back to thinking it has been shit all along.

Fuck this place.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

That fan was the most entertaining thing all night. :lel


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

15 minutes of fame I suspose. Cena looked ready to jump him.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Undertakerowns said:


> They are getting New Day ROCKS instead of sucks.


Of course they are! :mark:


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Let's go with, "Main Events I dont give a shit about for $2000 Alex."


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Aaand here's the guy who gets to go home with Nikki Bella :cena5


The biggest reason why people hate John Cena.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

KID JUST WANTED HIS SPOTLIGHT!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Jesus ... are they going to have to start wrestling behind cage fences? Rollins could have been assaulted there. That's why Cena was concerned, jumpers and heels aren't a good mix.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How stupid do you have to be to get kicked out of a wrestling event that you paid for.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

LOL @ Seths face at that dude.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This is Great!


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*God bless The New Day.*


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

For some reason I thought the fan was hooded Cesaro with his jacket.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Big E is no Rick Rude with the swiveling of the hips.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

New Day, so good

Let's go Cena! New Day Rocks!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cena looked pissed at the jumper fan though :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

He gonna' learn today! :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

"He gonna learn today!" Lol Woods


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Tri! Cep meat! Tri! Cep meat!


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

The New Day is incredible. Easily the co mvps of 2015


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

mattheel said:


> LOL @ Seths face at that dude.


Seth's night just keeps getting worse and worse.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> A fan hopped the fence and did NOTHING? :lmao What's the point then??


Not surprising coming from this lot.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Fans are fucking nuts these days.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Not everyday John gets beat in the mass department.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

That's one way to avoid watching the rest of this shitty show. The kid finally had enough...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

No **** but Big E is fucking huge. He'd paralyze any chick on the roster with that BBC stroke.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Cena looked pissed at the jumper fan though :lol


Well yeah, you have no idea what they are going to do.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

That fan is fortunate he didn't do anything crazy on Rollins. Rollins could straight up kill a foo.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Was Woods just dooting "Cena sucks" in response on his trombone?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*DON'T MATTER THE CIRCUMSTANCES, Y'ALL!*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Big E making John Boy look like a chump with dat rhythm and twerkin'. 

"Cena says he never gives up! WELL HE GON' LEARN TODAY!" "TRICEP MEAT!" Goddamn it Xavier, you slay me. :maisielol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Get him Rollins!


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

It was great seeing E&C and the Dudleys together. Rusev keeps impressing me with. He really owns this character now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This can possibly be the greatest trolling tag team in the history of wrestling. Oh my god :lmao


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

Woods is gold.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Xavier you fool! :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Woods just played out Cena.

:ti :ti :ti


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Xavier killin it. :lol


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Rollins should have wore his crossfit jesus gear tonight to re-create the single greatest moment in the history of our sport.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

New day are too entertaining


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> However, it's my body, my health, my choice.
> 
> I agree about the pregnant lady, her baby hasn't made the choice to smoke. You see it here too, and drinking, and drug taking. And then they wonder why their kids are slow. My friend has seen babies born in withdrawal ... it's fucking disgusting.


I agree man, your body your health. I just don't like to see people make choices that hurt themselves. Both my parents smoke and it sickens me. I don't smoke or drink, I try to be the best example I can be for my kids. My real dad was am alcoholic and I can proudly say I've never touched the stuff.

Not cool when people smoke and drink while being pregnant, totally agree with you.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Xavier Woods and that trombone is GOLD.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This Raw has been really terrible but New day still manage to put a smile on my face.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

I don't understand how anyone can not love the new day. These guys went from a go nowhere beginning, to being one of the best parts of every show they're on.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Their main event is literally a comedy act, this is fucking stupid.


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

Woods on the outside is more interesting than the match


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I love The New Day :lol


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> is it just me or did AJ Lee defend the title way more than Nikki has


Doesn't really matter honestly considering Nikki is ten times the talent that little Indian boy ever was.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Ratedr4life said:


> Rollins should have wore his crossfit jesus gear tonight to re-create the single greatest moment in the history of our sport.


He will when he officially turns face and shits on everyone who questioned how good he is. It's coming.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



The G.O.A.T said:


> The biggest reason why people hate John Cena.


Speak for yourself.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Johnny Depp and another of his zany characters.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Nine99 said:


> That fan is fortunate he didn't do anything crazy on Rollins. Rollins could straight up cool a foo.


No Rollins is fortunate, nothing can prepare you for a gun or a knife. Ask Monica Seles.

he's a wrestler, not a fighter. I know he could handle an unarmed kid though.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The ref grabbed the dude until security arrived.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BAHAHAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

If WWE ever neuters New Day with a boring bland babyface turn, I will never forgive them.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Xavier is fucking... Omg...I'm laughing like crazy. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What the fuck :lol


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Abel Headliner said:


> No **** but Big E is fucking huge. He'd paralyze any chick on the roster with that BBC stroke.


SASHA taking that BIG D!


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rollins sold the earlier fight with ryback while no selling the fan next to him haha


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Anyone have a screen grab of the jumper? I missed it

Edit : nevermind, people posting it. thanks


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Charlotte is embarrassingly bad on the mic. If _that_ is what they're replacing Nikki with, I'm done. If Nikki loses her title before breaking AJ's record, I'm going to break my fingers one by one.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Ted said:


> Seth's night just keeps getting worse and worse.


What's amazing was cole talking about how bad his night has been right when the dude ran up next to Seth...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

If Rollins chants New Day Rocks tonight then I'm done. :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm fairly certain that we have a runaway winner for 2015 Superstar(s) of the Year:


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Was that the Final Fantasy battle win theme?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Final Fantasy again!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> What the fuck :lol


Highlight of the night :lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

If you had told me 6 months ago that New Day would become the most consistently entertaining act in WWE, I would have told you that you were an idiot. If you told me that, you were actually NOT an idiot.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Heath V said:


> I agree man, your body your health. I just don't like to see people make choices that hurt themselves. Both my parents smoke and it sickens me. I don't smoke or drink, I try to be the best example I can be for my kids. My real dad was am alcoholic and I can proudly say I've never touched the stuff.
> 
> Not cool when people smoke and drink while being pregnant, totally agree with you.


I get that mate. I'm not a drinker for the same reasons, my mother is an alcoholic and recovering drug addict. Honestly if I had kids, I think I would just quit completely after having quit during pregnancy. no doubt about that.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

2 episodes of Mr Robot left? I thought the finale was last week?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

wkc_23 said:


> What the fuck :lol


......
That is one unfortunate looking motherfucker.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Undertakerowns said:


> SASHA taking that BIG D!


Breh one of these weeks when Sasha comes out limping, we'll know that Big E went balls deep that day or the previous night.:mj2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> What the fuck :lol


lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cena is getting destroyed. How can he ever overcome the odds?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Bubba Chuck said:


> Highlight of the night :lmao


Sting with those mind games :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Y'all killin' me, Woods!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god :lmao


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> What the fuck


That was so funny, he just casually walked down as though he was Seth's mate lol

I actually thought he was part of the show at first when I saw him, I was like 'Who's that' then I realised lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Big E's expressions


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Big E is taking BIG MATCH JOHN to school


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

New Day!


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

gobsayscomeon said:


> If you had told me 6 months ago that New Day would become the most consistently entertaining act in WWE, I would have told you that you were an idiot. If you told me that, you were actually NOT an idiot.


I said it a long time ago to my friends "I like Kofi and Big E better in New Day" and they were like no no no, just no. Looks like they were wrong.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Borias said:


> Was that the Final Fantasy battle win theme?


Yes and it was great.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

From now on, the chant should be, "Let's go Cena! New Day rocks!" even if New Day is not in the match.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Abel Headliner said:


> No **** but Big E is fucking huge. He'd paralyze any chick on the roster with that BBC stroke.


Wonderful visual. 

Surely his cock MUST be huge right??


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> Nine99 said:
> 
> 
> > That fan is fortunate he didn't do anything crazy on Rollins. Rollins could straight up kill a foo.
> ...


I'm pretty certain if Rollins wanted to he could super kick his head clean off.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

AngryConsumer said:


> I'm fairly certain that we have a runaway winner for 2015 Superstar(s) of the Year:


They have been the most consistently entertaining.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I love that the thread title changed to reflect Woods' amazing hilarity ensuing. :clap

Refreshing to see Cena deliver the hot the tag instead of being the one to receive it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Run Seth!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Titus's awkward ass.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I love Titus. 

Darren Young I could give two shits about.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins taking them 90s HBK like bumps.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> What the fuck :lol


His swag is off the charts.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

So John Cena just gave a hot tag to Titus. Soak that up.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Can't stand PTP


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Ok that was a badass gut check, I still don't think I like you Darren.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice sequence! :Cocky


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Don't tap Rollins!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Alright Darren, that was a sick move. Too bad you did it on a guy that is ten times more entertaining than you.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4
:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth's night got even worse. He should have just let Stephanie handle things!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Why don't wrestlers break up every count in tag matches like in WWE 2K?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Somebody had to take the pin unk2


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Good shit from Darren Young!


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Sick of New Day losing.. Why did Cena have to pin Kofi?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Generic counter into an AA.

Woohoo.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh, I guess it's done. That was a weak finish.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

So Rollins had two matches tonight?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I like Cena but really ? Are you kidding me ? You made The New Day eat the pin ? Bunch of BULL CRAP


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't think Darren Young ever got tagged into the match. Weird. Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The crowd should change their tune from "John Cena sucks" to "John Cena wins" or just sing that when the match is over.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Cena makes it all look so fake. Great wrestler... Sure, and his girlfriend can out talk the rock.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> I get that mate. I'm not a drinker for the same reasons, my mother is an alcoholic and recovering drug addict. Honestly if I had kids, I think I would just quit completely after having quit during pregnancy. no doubt about that.


I'm sorry to hear that about your mom, I grew up around that and it hurts. At least she is recovering! I know it's not easy so good for her and your family. My real father was always on drugs as well and in and out of jail his whole life and it certainly can affect children in many different ways.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That show has failed WWE!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Definition of WWE : The best team loses.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cena can get even more corny. Who knew?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Can't stand PTP


Me too, I like Titus enough, but I really don't like Young. I seriously don't like his attitude. I can't just like him because he's gay, I think he's a grade a douche bag. 

it's just my opinion of course


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"Millions of dollars!"
-Squenix's lawyers


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Is this over yet? Please be over.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Stone Cold o'clock!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Get Stinger out here plz.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

John Cena never gives up!!!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Sting :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Don't do it Sting!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Rough night for the viewers too Stinger...


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't like WWE's Sting.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What about the trophy? We cant leave that thread dangling.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I like how Sting has consistently annoyed the fuck out of me for the last 15+ years.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Weirdo Sting


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

I wish Sting would've tripped and fell into the truck


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That is some weak bronze.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Destroying the valued prop...very original. Creative must have a team of monkeys working around the clock on this stuff.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The trophy!  Sting will pay for that!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Sting's all like....*


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Stone Cold Sting Austin


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Sting is the heel?

He should be arrested for that


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

2010 TNA is back!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hahaha im loving Sting tonight


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

That guy used to hang out in rafters with a baseball bat.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Fake Mark Henry just destroyed that statue!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Sting looked like a big dork there


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao 

We wanted WCW Crow not TNA Joker :lol


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Joker Sting riding on the trash truck.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Great, now we'll have to hear Seth bitch about the broken statue for 4 weeks. This feud SUCKS!*


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

How is Seth the heel here... 

And how is Sting the face.


----------



## DaBxx (Mar 25, 2010)

Why the trashman gotta be black?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sting should be arrested!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sting doing the Kliq pointing gesture. :I

R.I.P. in peace Statue of Seth Rollins (2015-2015). A thing of beauty that was gone too soon. :'(


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I like how Sting has consistently annoyed the fuck out of me for the last 15+ years.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sting was humorous tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow, what stakes there are in this feud. Sting destroyed a statue. How compelling was that?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Destroyed a plastic statue. HOLY SHIT! HOLY SHIT!

Must watch PPV now! :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Heath V said:


> Wonderful visual.
> 
> Surely his cock MUST be huge right??


Get off my dick you uncle tom yes masta ass dude.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Solf said:


> Definition of WWE : The best team loses.


OR CENA WINS over the best anyone


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Aww cmon guys that was golden by Sting


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a weird ending.

WWE is lost in every single feud they have going right now. Literally not ONE of them is being booked well.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

At least Kevin Owens was heavily featured this evening.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This entire Raw = MINUS FIVE STARS.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

watch that tomorrow, it's too late. outies


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Morningstar said:


> Why don't wrestlers break up every count in tag matches like in WWE 2K?


Yeah and if you get beat up when you break the count you have til 5 to get out or your team gets DQ'd.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't believe this. What a horrible night for Seth!


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

I know it wont but damn would love for this to lead to Seth beating both Sting and Cena in the same night


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

2 bowls of cereal, 3 cereal bars and some beef lasagne got me through that Raw bama4


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Alright its Austin o'clock.

Anything will be better than Paige's. Plus, these two were massive parts of my childhood. Looking forward to Edge and Christian letting loose tonight.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

0/10 would not watch again


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

DaBxx said:


> Why the trashman gotta be black?


At least he could get a win over Cesaro if he wanted. :vince5


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Does anyone have an update on the college football game?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nothing says face wrestlers quite like property destruction.

Felonies are cool kids. Do one today :cena3


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Austin exposing the mic business!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> I don't think Darren Young ever got tagged into the match. Weird. Can anyone confirm that?


In Kentucky they put people in jail for that kind of thing


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Abel Headliner said:


> Get off my dick you uncle tom yes masta ass dude.


Listen here you racist, I'm not gay although we can all see where your mind is at. Want me to snap some pics of Big E's bulge for you off my DVR?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Joker Sting has returned!! 

Dont miss next week when he sends a real crow to peck at Seth.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Botchy SinCara said:


> I know it wont but damn would love for this to lead to Seth beating both Sting and Cena in the same night


That would be Epic!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

WHATS SETH ROLLINS DOING IN THE IMPACT ZONE!!


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm disgusted.

That statue had a family dam it


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Edge and Christian are looking good. Like, mid-20's good.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

So, they wasted two weeks on a statue, huh?

The crux of Sting challenging for the WWE Title is a fucking statue?!?!?!?!


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

Stone Cold is still GOAT even though he blocked me on twitter.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Joker Sting has returned!!
> 
> Dont miss next week when he sends a real crow to peck at Seth.


TNA Sting is just what we all have been waiting to see!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Jeez Austin has big arms. Perhaps the most jacked since his college fball days


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

QUIT. CUTTING. THEM. OFF. AUSTIN.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Terrence said:


> Stone Cold is still GOAT even though he blocked me on twitter.


Why did he block you?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ted said:


> Does anyone have an update on the college football game?


Ohio State leads Virginia Tech 42-17 with 5:53 left in the 4th quarter.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

DGenerationMC said:


> So, they wasted two weeks on a statue, huh?
> 
> The crux of Sting challenging for the WWE Title is a fucking statue?!?!?!?!


Well I mean its not he has done anything to deserve a title shot like actually winning a WWE match or anything.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Heath V said:


> Listen here you racist, I'm not gay although we can all see where your mind is at. Want me to snap some pics of Big E's bulge for you off my DVR?


Not a racist. Get your fake ass out of here. I do my normal joking in the Raw discussion thread and you wanna come in here with your bullshit like always ut


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Jeez Austin has big arms. Perhaps the most jacked since his college fball days



Not as big as the Rocks'. Here, let me show you some charts and graphs showing the Rocks' are bigger.

-Rock marks


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Abel Headliner said:


> Not a racist. Get your fake ass out of here. I do my normal joking in the Raw discussion thread and you wanna come in here with your bullshit like always ut


Fake? Lol nope.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cesaro had the moment of the night!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Sting doing the Kliq pointing gesture. :I


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*This show fucking sucked.*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It is a miracle that this thread got over 1,600 posts or maybe we just all have no lives.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *This show fucking sucked.*


Lucha Underground needs to hurry back.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Ted said:


> Well I mean its not he has done anything to deserve a title shot like actually winning a WWE match or anything.


Rollins-Sting should be for the statue, not the WWE Title. Ridiculous how much attention a damn statue got for a feud.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Anyone listening to the E&C podcast? It's kinda funny to me how Vince basically forced Christian to unofficially retire.


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

Heath V said:


> Why did he block you?


Austin: "am shocked and saddened to hear of Roddy Piper's passing. He was one of a kind and one of the all time greats."

Me: "Oh, is that why you took off his podcast? Basically ruined his last month alive. Shame on you Austin."


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Ted said:


> It is a miracle that this thread got over 1,600 posts or maybe we just all have no lives.


It's fun to watch and post at the same time. Vacation day for me so I'm just hanging out with the kids watching although they are cussing like crazy right now in the USA network. To comfortable to get up and go in my den/entertainment room to watch the WWE network for the podcast.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Terrence said:


> Austin: "am shocked and saddened to hear of Roddy Piper's passing. He was one of a kind and one of the all time greats."
> 
> Me: "Oh, is that why you took off his podcast? Basically ruined his last month alive. Shame on you Austin."


Well damn..


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Stone Cold just pulled out the Kazoos for E&C!

:lmao


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> Rollins-Sting should be for the statue, not the WWE Title. Ridiculous how much attention a damn statue got for a feud.


remember when an entire feud was based around J & Js gifted car being destroyed??


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Gosh, why cant we get 3 hours of E&C!?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Austin is extra fucking ******* tonight! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

how is the ec podcast so far


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol, Christian is just sitting there, in Edge's shadow.... Just like his career. :ha


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> remember when an entire feud was based around J & Js gifted car being destroyed??


RIP in peace car!


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

TheManof1000post said:


> how is the ec podcast so far


 Way better than the last one.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

OMG EDGE SAID HOGAN! EDGE SAID HOGAN!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> OMG EDGE SAID HOGAN! EDGE SAID HOGAN!


Good man that Edge is!!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

"If you've got the WWE Network... or go anywhere that you can find it." - SCSA

Vince surely will be hot on the horn tomorrow morning with Austin for that.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Didn't watch tonight. Didn't miss it. Glad I didn't reading what happened to Cesaro. The E needs to quickly learn he is the best thing they have and nobody is even in his league.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

AngryConsumer said:


> "If you've got the WWE Network... or go anywhere that you can find it." - SCSA
> 
> Vince surely will be hot on the horn tomorrow morning with Austin for that.


Which will Vince be more mad about that or Hogan's name being mentioned?


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Austin asking them hard hitting


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

TheManof1000post said:


> Austin asking them hard hitting


It may be his last one on The Network after Vince hears this one.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The podcast was way more enjoyable than RAW. The amazing segment with E&C,New Day and Dudleyz completely ovreshadowed everything else on the show. Loathed the Ziggler and Cesaro segments.WWE certainly has a strange way of supporting Cesaro.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Austin saving face with the "father figure" mention of Vince.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Ted said:


> Which will Vince be more mad about that or Hogan's name being mentioned?


Vince is not upset over Hogan's name being mentioned or even Hogan himself. That's my belief, him and his boys have said much much worse.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

It's amazing that Austin (and Christian's) arms are probably bigger than my head.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Heath V said:


> Vince is not upset over Hogan's name being mentioned or even Hogan himself. That's my belief, him and his boys have said much much worse.


Of course Vince was mad at Hogan. It brought negative pub to WWE so they had to erase him from history so that they didn't face backlash. How naive and thick headed are you?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Abel Headliner said:


> Of course Vince was mad at Hogan. It brought negative pub to WWE. How naive and thick headed are you?


Oh look who it is...


Mad? No. He pulled a typical preemptive PR move for damage control. If you can't see that then I feel sorry for. Lol you thinking they're sincere in their move at all. You need to get out more.

Erased him from history? Hows that working out? I had a blast the other night watching one of his specials on the network.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Heath V said:


> Oh look who it is...
> 
> 
> Mad? No. He pulled a typical preemptive PR move for damage control. If you can't see that then I feel sorry for. Lol you thinking they're sincere in their move at all. You need to get out more.
> ...


You know what I'm saying. Don't try to twist my words.

You were already outed in that big Hogan thread as a uncle tom yes masta ass dude. Don't be thick headed too. That's a terrible combo.

Vince would be mad at anyone who gave WWE bad pub or put them in a compromising position. Any CEO or Executive would be mad at that person. It's bad business for the company.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Abel Headliner said:


> You know what I'm saying. Don't try to twist my words.
> 
> You were already outed in that big Hogan thread as a uncle tom yes masta ass dude. Don't be thick headed too. That's a terrible combo.
> 
> Vince would be mad at anyone who gave WWE bad pub or put them in a compromising position. Any CEO or Executive would be mad at that person. It's bad business for the company.


It amazes me how disrespectful your BBC loving ass is. Just because my and my family believe in personal accountability and don't blame everything on the man and actually made it and you'd didn't is your own issue boy. 

Vince and company shouldn't throw stones in a glass house, it's not a good look.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Heath V said:


> It amazes me how disrespectful your BBC loving ass is. Just because my and my family believe in personal accountability and don't blame everything on the man and actually made it and you'd didn't is your own issue boy.
> 
> Vince and company shouldn't throw stones in a glass house, it's not a good look.


Nah you believe in kissing ass and shining your master's shoes. The fuck outta here.

Vince would be an idiot if he wasn't mad at Hogan. Luckily for Vince, he actually has a brain and knows Corporate Social Responsibility, company risk and company reputation.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Abel Headliner said:


> Nah you believe in kissing ass and shining your master's shoes. The fuck outta here.
> 
> Vince would be an idiot if he wasn't mad at Hogan. Luckily for Vince, he actually has a brain and knows Corporate Social Responsibility, company risk and company reputation.


I'm my own master, I have people that do that for me you racist ass. Yea Vince is mad at Hogan for saying the same things him and his boys have been saying for over 5 decades. Vince is pissed that Hogan got caught, big difference.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Heath V said:


> I'm my own master, I have people that do that for me you racist ass. Yea Vince is mad at Hogan for saying the same things him and his boys have been saying for over 5 decades. Vince is pissed that Hogan got caught, big difference.


This is your last warning calling me a racist. 

He's pissed at Hogan for being stupid enough to get recorded. So yes, he is mad at Hogan for being reckless, irresponsible and putting Vince in a compromising situation as a corporate executive. COMMON SENSE.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Abel Headliner said:


> This is your last warning calling me a racist.
> 
> He's pissed at Hogan for being stupid enough to get recorded. So yes, he is mad at Hogan for being reckless, irresponsible and putting Vince in a compromising situation as a corporate executive. COMMON SENSE.


I call it like I see it. Don't want to be viewed that way then quit disrespecting me and my family. 

COMMON SENSE.

And it seems we are in agreement over Hogan and Vince. As I said and everyone knows this, not like it's some big secret, Vince and WWE have no room to talk. Nor do I condone what Hogan said but they will NEVER wipe him away from history and Vince knows this.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Heath V said:


> I call it like I see it. Don't want to be viewed that way then quit disrespecting me and my family.
> 
> COMMON SENSE.
> 
> And it seems we are in agreement over Hogan and Vince. As I said and everyone knows this, not like it's some big secret, Vince and WWE have no room to talk. Nor do I condone what Hogan said but they will NEVER wipe him away from history and Vince knows this.


Wasn't nobody talking about your family:lmao

Foolery. Praise New Day Gods.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Abel Headliner said:


> Wasn't nobody talking about your family:lmao
> 
> Foolery. Praise New Day Gods.


You did multiple times in the other thread. Drop it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Heath V said:


> You did multiple times in the other thread. Drop it.


Take me serious in the other thread breh when you clearly set yourself up for it. You need a cigarette.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Abel Headliner said:


> Take me serious in the other thread breh when you clearly set yourself up for it. You need a cigarette.


As you very well now know, I don't smoke or drink. Have a great night!


----------



## Arenzael (Mar 17, 2015)

Just waiting for it after this show.
"Devon!!! ..... Get the Torito!"


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Owens going after Ryback and teh IC title...

While I like it... it is meaningless as long as the US title is there, where Owens and all other contenders not in the main title race failed to win it from Super Cena


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Seriously, how do you people tune into this show every week? And then proceed to basically call everything but about 15 minutes of it trash.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh man, what can I say about this RAW. It was all over the place. Not much good stuff happened. The only good things I enjoyed were Sasha Banks getting the win over Paige, Ryback getting a win over Seth Rollins followed by that epic backstage segment with Rollins/New Day/Edge & Christian/Dudley Boyz. Also loved that the New Day got to main event in the 6-man tag match (although Kofi had to eat the pin). Other than that, we had a few obvious squash matches with Reigns/Ambrose winning their tag match and and Dudleyz Boyz winning theirs. I wonder if Randy Orton is going to be randomly added to the Wyatt Family feud. Oh yeah, not sure if that was a heel turn by Los Matadores after losing to the Dudleyz. By the way, I'm literally tired of Orton/Sheamus matches. Sick and tired of the Big Show as I don't care about his feud with the Miz. The Rusev/Ziggler feud has lost steam. Hopefully Lana's injury signals the end of it but I can't trust the creative team.

Edit: Not liking this WWE portrayal of Sting. I'm at lost for words as he was my favorite in WCW. This proves that your character is never safe when you join the WWE. Even an icon like Sting.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Only good thing besides Owens eating an apple has been New Day playing dat Final Fantasy theme <3


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

If only, if only it was possible for Edge and Christian Vs Dudleys Vs New Day in a three way


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I just woke up. That Raw put me out. I'm so glad that I didn't get a ticket yet for the Raw show on Oct 19. I'm not sure if I want to go now.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


> I just woke up. That Raw put me out. I'm so glad that I didn't get a ticket yet for the Raw show on Oct 19. I'm not sure if I want to go now.


You should go man, it's always better in person.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah, I bailed on this Raw during the Orton/Sheamus match. I just couldn't watch anymore.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

All I wanna know is one thing, is Sting is supposed to be a special attraction then why the fuck are appearances wasted on doing absolutely fucking ridiculous bullshit like hiding a statue?

Are they serious?

Oh and New Day certainly is life OP, they are awesome!


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Raw was awful last week, utter crap
This weeks one was even worse


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Cobalt said:


> All I wanna know is one thing, is Sting is supposed to be a special attraction then why the fuck are appearances wasted on doing absolutely fucking ridiculous bullshit like hiding a statue?
> 
> Are they serious?
> 
> Oh and New Day certainly is life OP, they are awesome!


He seems to be in "Joker" Sting mode. I wish he hadn't signed with the company at this point. I cringed watching that nonsense last night. But at least he showed up to continue the feud. (Although, all that stuff was probably pre taped). That's something, I guess. 

New Day and their antics were the highlight of Monday Night Rollins.

Dancing With the Stars can't start soon enough.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Ryback/Rollins was great, top notch work from both performers. Another high profile win for the Big Guy. Stoked for the foreshadowed Ryback/Owens match. 

Orton beatdown was great, but where the hell were Ambrose/Reigns? Come on people....guess they are saving the all out brawl for the go home show. It's just illogical characterization, the same thing done with Cena all the time, allowing his boys to get jumped. At any rate, looks like Orton is getting the time off he asked for.

As for the Stinger, it's refreshing he's not just going through the "Stoic Sting" motions. Saw enough of that in the 90's, I'm enjoying the mind games he's playing with Rollins. This needs to culminate with the Statue itself being destroyed, and to further humble Rollins, dropping both titles at NOC. Could be the start of an epic face turn/redemption angle.


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

Skipped through Raw this morning after missing most of it last night and man this show sucked yet again. Only redeeming factors were the decent Paige/Sasha match that doesn't mean anything in the long run except that they'll face each other AGAIN in a meaningless match in which Paige will win. Can't wait. 

And the other good thing was the New Day/Seth/E&C/Dudleyz segment. That was fucking great. They need to do more hallway segments like that. Back in the day, we'd get four to five of those a show and now we're lucky if we get one or two a month. The rest are all just Authority office promos.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

The over-enthusiastic Cena fans right behind the announce table screaming "YOU SOLD OUT!" during Rollins/Ryback were awesome.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Just when I thought I was seeing improvement in the quality in raw they throw this at me.

The sumer rae video package is up there with katie vick and mae young giving birth to a hand. I was ashamed to be watching Raw when I seen that.... Embarrassed to be a wrestling fan. 
New day...do indeed rock!
Rollins is getting some shit but still makes it watchable
Divas revolution just needs to go away
Orton randomly thrown into things
A random season premiere next week?


----------



## Kaajo36 (Jul 23, 2014)

I liked Raw as allways. New Day is so hilarious, just amazing :clap 

Can someone explain to me what next weeks Raw "season premier" has to mean ? I don´t get it


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

The only thing that would have made that New Day/Dudleyz/E&C segment better is if the Hardyz had been there too. Great stuff though.

Shitty Raw overall but yet again, New Day own it like always.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Only good thing was the backstage segment. I watched the whole show in like 20 minutes. It was just time wasting :shrug


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Kaajo36 said:


> I liked Raw as allways. New Day is so hilarious, just amazing :clap
> 
> Can someone explain to me what next weeks Raw "season premier" has to mean ? I don´t get it


They're just trying to make seem RAW must see because MNF is returning.

Atrocious RAW. Ryback/Rollins was actually pretty good though. And Sasha/Paige was decent as well. But this stable crap needs to end. Theres so many feuds and storylines they could go with but no one is really doing anything. 

I've been neutral on Sting all these years. Never watched WCW or TNA but I knew of him and how popular he is. That said, I really don't like him at all in the WWE. His character is all over the place, the cartoonish antics and his overall aura do absolutely nothing for me. I get why Sting is probably going to be the champ. The ratings are in the stinker going into Fall and they need something to garner people's interest.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

My boss showed me the Sting stuff. Amazing, Sting has been the only person to make me give a crap about a Rollins match since before he won the belt.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

southrnbygrace said:


> My boss showed me the Sting stuff. Amazing, Sting has been the only person to make me give a crap about a Rollins match since before he won the belt.


He looks too much like TNA Sting.


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

*Re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



ShieldOfJustice said:


> Ryback is clearly reading this promo.


The man is mentally retarded, what do you expect.


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

*Re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Summer calling Rusev "Ru-Ru" was pretty adorable, to be honest. :cozy


Did you say that with a dick in your ass?


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

Dr. Middy said:


> That is some weak bronze.


63 dollars worth of plastic, what a piece of shit. Kind of like the WWE product.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Rybotch said:


> Did you say that with a dick in your ass?


Nope. I posted it right after railing your cumdumpster of a mom.


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

*Re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Nope. I posted it right after railing your cumdumpster of a mom.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*



Rybotch said:


>


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

New Day was great, Sasha v Paige was good, enjoyed seeing Edge & Christian with The Dudley's and I am still enjoying seeing Sting in WWE. The rest was average.


----------



## Anon Fisher (Aug 24, 2015)

Quite a bad RAW. 

Ah....I was already missing those Sheamus - Orton matches. When will they stop booking these damn matches. Yes, they both deliver but good lord, I think we have seen enough of them this year.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Rollins/Ryback was pretty damn good.


----------



## YES! YES! YES! (Apr 3, 2012)

Can someone tell me why the titantron isn't on during matches anymore?


----------



## rassslinrantin (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: Raw Thread: TABLES > STATUES*

I'm of the mindset that next week's RAW "Season Premiere" will be good. There are actually matches that they've promoted, like New Day vs. Prime Time Players and Charlotte vs. Nikki Bella that have some weight to them, instead of just being random matches.

This past week's RAW was meh, except for Xavier Woods. lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIjo1EQ7j-c


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Not this 'season premiere' bullshit again. :cry


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

Can't wait for the new year of Raw with the Season Premier.

It has been off the air for too long.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Don't miss the season premiere! :vince3


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Correct me if i'm wrong but didn't they call it season premier because that was the date they switched networks from Spike to USA?


----------

